# Random Pictures taken using your Phone..Let's see yours



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2015)

How good is your phone at taking pictures? I Have an iphone 5c and it takes good enough pictures but not as good as my old Blackberry Curve. I usually use my Camera but I'll use my phone if I don't have my camera with me..

Come and post the pictures you've taken on your phone..and tell us which phone you used 


Here's some of mine... 

These were all taken with the Blackberry...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2015)

Nice. I don't take photos on planes as I always want the aisle seat and DH gets window. I should trade seats for a short time and use my phone camera.

Still in bed using tablet but will post some later.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2015)

Oh I always grab the window seat because it's easier for me to not only take pictures but I can lean against the window and go to sleep... poor hubs always ends up with the middle seat if the plane is packed but gets the aisle seat if not..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2015)

Here's some more from the Blackberry 

View attachment 19561 a parrot in Spain

View attachment 19562 One of our regular Sunday lunchtime pubs in a nearby village


View attachment 19563 a couple of vehicles from a vintage car show at Knebworth park..


View attachment 19564


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2015)

Gotta go work is calling...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Oh I always grab the window seat because it's easier for me to not only take pictures but I can lean against the window and go to sleep... poor hubs always ends up with the middle seat if the plane is packed but gets the aisle seat if not..



None of our flights are less than 7 hours and I feel trapped if not on the aisle.  We book our own seats when we buy the tickets and on most of the planes there are a few rows of two seats instead of 3.  We get those and both of us are happy.  I do agree though that it's much easier to sleep in the window seat.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Here's some more from the Blackberry
> 
> View attachment 19561 a parrot in Spain
> 
> ...



The attachments won't show up.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2015)

I love the intensity of colour I often get on my phone's camera.  It's a Samsung Galaxy S5. The S2 took good ones as well.  
These were posted here before on my bike ride photos.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2015)

Okay.  Pulled out some more that I had posted on FB from my phone. 

My feet in a kayak - I don't bring my real camera in a kayak!





Buddhist Ronald in Koh Samui



Ahh... a well-deserved pint and packet of crisps after a long bike ride.  My FB friends are very familiar with my pint photos, especially when in Thailand!  :very_drunk:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 18, 2015)

Great phone pics...Only a flip phone here, but I had good results with my tablet camera until it crashed!!!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Great phone pics...Only a flip phone here, but I had good results with my tablet camera until it crashed!!!! View attachment 19572



The camera on my tablet takes horrible photos.  I don't even try any more. 

My phone:  the camera on it is highly rated


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 18, 2015)

My daughter pays for 3 of our phones, and I keep the costs down by not using her data hence the flip phones..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> My daughter pays for 3 of our phones, and I keep the costs down by not using her data hence the flip phones..



This last phone I've got I paid for myself, not on contract like previous ones.  So what I pay now is £12.99 a month for unlimited text and calls and 500mb data.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2015)

Weird that my last ones won't show up, because when I press preview they're all there..let's try again..


A parrot in Spain.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





One of our regular 'sunday lunch'  village pubs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..a couple of pictures from a vintage car show at Knebworth house 











The entrance to the park near our house in Spain..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2015)

LOL  annie, we send Beer photos almost  every time we go out ..not from me cuz I don't drink alcohol, but my o/h always sends a beer photo to folks if he knows they're stuck inside working and we're out for the day.. ..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 18, 2015)

Beautiful photos!!  I have an old flip phone, no camera in it.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 18, 2015)

I can hardly believe these vibrant photos were taken with cell phones! Mine certainly cannot do this kind of job. :crushed:


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> I can hardly believe these vibrant photos were taken with cell phones! Mine certainly cannot do this kind of job. :crushed:



Yep Rose I can promise you mine were all taken on my phone...I have loads..but those ones were just a few of the ones taken on my old Blackberry...I have many more, and loads more again taken on my current iphone 5c .. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2015)

I have loads as well. Ours are smartphones. Mine is an android.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2015)

My apple iphone 5c   is an iOS smartphone  in Lemon..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 19, 2015)

Nice photos, Holly!

My first batch of photos were with my new phone - the S5.  The batch from Thailand was taken with the old phone - the S2 (except the pint photo) and the newer phone takes sharper, more intense colour IMO.  I've always heard iphones had a great camera as well.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 19, 2015)

Okay. Dug out some of the uploads to FB I made with my previous phone - Samsung S2.  These were in Thailand last winter and I promise I didn't post them to torture people who were suffering in snow and cold and having to go to work, etc.....  honest!  nthego:

My turn to be designated driver so I'm having a mango smoothie



A stopoff on our longtail boat trip



A coffee shake.  One of the reasons I came home bigger than when we went



Panorama option on my phone



One of my signature foot shots


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 19, 2015)

From a ferry



If we can find one, I love to stop for a homemade scone and tea or cappuccino late morning on bike rides.  This scone wasn't as good as others I had.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2015)

Nice Annie...I do remember your pictures from Thailand...


here's some more from my old Blackberry...










These pictures were all taken in the autumn  here where I live


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 19, 2015)

Nice shots.  Good colours!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2015)

We do get some beautiful light on Autumn and winter days...we get a lot of artists coming here to paint as well..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 19, 2015)

Lots of good lighting in front of our house over the water.  But usually I just grab my 'real' camera then.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes most of my pictures are taken on my camera, but if I'm out without it, and I see a shots like the above just begging to be taken, I use the phone..


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 19, 2015)

Awww, love the ducks Holly.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2015)

They're cute aren't they AC?..they're at the pond in the next little hamlet, they never seem to leave at all.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 19, 2015)

Gorgeous pics ladies - holly I love the gold tree and big house - so artistic and inspiring.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2015)

Thank you cookie...that house is just down the lane..


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 19, 2015)

Holly, I love the shot in the woods with the leaves.  It captures the slope of the land well and the distance.  I wish I could get pictures like that in the woods, but they always come out two-dimensional.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks, Cookie!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2015)

Nancy I'm a bit of a light freak tbh...and particularly in the autumn or winter, I will see how the light is falling and I'll grab my camera or phone and run out the door and take some pictures. I'm very lucky that I live in a beautiful rural area,, with the woods right behind the house,  beautiful farmland right next to me and many of the  the rivers and streams only 5 minutes drive  away...often the last thing my husband will hear is me calling....''be back in a while, the lights just right..off to take some pictures''...as I race right out the door..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 19, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Nancy I'm a bit of a light freak tbh...and particularly in the autumn or winter, I will see how the light is falling and I'll grab my camera or phone and run out the door and take some pictures. I'm very lucky that I live in a beautiful rural area,, with the woods right behind the house,  beautiful farmland right next to me and many of the  the rivers and streams only 5 minutes drive  away...often the last thing my husband will hear is me calling....''be back in a while, the lights just right..off to take some pictures''...as I race right out the door..



We get fabulous lighting here which grabs my eye.  Especially at dusk over the water and the hills on the other side.  My hubby will push me out the door in the morning to take sunrise photos on the cold front porch.  He'll say 'suffer for your art'!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2015)

hahaha...that's what my hubs says_ I_ do...suffer for my art..


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 19, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Nancy I'm a bit of a light freak tbh...and particularly in the autumn or winter, I will see how the light is falling and I'll grab my camera or phone and run out the door and take some pictures.



I see what you mean, looking at the picture again.  The shadows give it the depth it needs.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 19, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> hahaha...that's what my hubs says_ I_ do...suffer for my art..



Me too, but I could do more.  Hub keeps saying I should get in the car before dawn and go to a loch that can be dead flat still at the time of morning.  I've yet to do it. 

I've stood on the freezing front porch in my nightie and robe taking many photos of sunrises.   I've crawled in the mud to get macros of certain flowers.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> I see what you mean, looking at the picture again.  The shadows give it the depth it needs.  Thanks for the tip!



You're very welcome Nancy ..I'm far from an expert but I everyone says I have an ''eye' for a picture..and I really only have a point and shoot bridge camera and my phone so no fancy camera either..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Me too, but I could do more.  Hub keeps saying I should get in the car before dawn and go to a loch that can be dead flat still at the time of morning.  I've yet to do it.
> 
> I've stood on the freezing front porch in my nightie and robe taking many photos of sunrises.   I've crawled in the mud to get macros of certain flowers.



I've gotta say I've never got up before Dawn to specifically take a picture...but if I am up, I've been known to go and take a picture..but I agree with your hubs, if there's an opportunity waiting at the loch for a spectacular photie you should go..even just the once  

I'm a great believer in taking shots at all different times of the day..I just wish I had a camera that took better shots at night, the fuji is rubbish at it. In fact I do  need a new camera  really, and I've been researching reviews for ages, and I can't come up with anything with all the specifications I need..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 19, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I've gotta say I've never got up before Dawn to specifically take a picture...but if I am up, I've been known to go and take a picture..but I agree with your hubs, if there's an opportunity waiting at the loch for a spectacular photie you should go..even just the once
> 
> I'm a great believer in taking shots at all different times of the day..I just wish I had a camera that took better shots at night, the fuji is rubbish at it. In fact I do  need a new camera  really, and I've been researching reviews for ages, and I can't come up with anything with all the specifications I need..



I really should do it!  Flat calm water with all the reflections are spectacular!

I got serious about photography while living in Uganda but didn't get a really good camera until 4 years ago - a Canon Rebel T2ii - so I had to learn about lenses and lighting and speed and all that.  I love having much more control.  Nighttime photos are still difficult though if it's pitch black.  Moon photos are a challenge but I got once decent one.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 19, 2015)

Found a few more that I had taken off my old phone - an HTC.  

Uganda





Near home


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2015)

aww those sunsets ..how glorious Annie.. and the one in Uganda with your hubs and the children is just soo colourful...I did laugh tho' because with the newspaper in his hand and the smile on his face your o/h  looks like he might have just come out of the loo...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2015)

more of my phone pics...an eclectic mix from the Blackberry  


 at the farm shop


 flowers in the boulevard opposite where I work 


 looking down at the Southbank on the Thames  from the roof restaurant at the festival hall London


 a toadstool growing in our garden border..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 20, 2015)

Hollydolly, your autumn photos with the golden lighting are wonderful!  Ameriscot, the children are absolutely adorable in that photo, and your sunset is sooo peaceful!  I'm really amazed that such good quality pictures can come from a cell phone.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2015)

SB..honestly cameras on mobile phones have come a long way over the years, some phones take better pictures than many point and shoot cameras...as well as videos. I have several videos taken on my phone too.

Thanks for your lovely comments..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> aww those sunsets ..how glorious Annie.. and the one in Uganda with your hubs and the children is just soo colourful...I did laugh tho' because with the newspaper in his hand and the smile on his face your o/h  looks like he might have just come out of the loo...



I was really pleased with that sunset pic!  LOL.  No, he hadn't just come out of the loo.  The kids were dancing for us.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Hollydolly, your autumn photos with the golden lighting are wonderful!  Ameriscot, the children are absolutely adorable in that photo, and your sunset is sooo peaceful!  I'm really amazed that such good quality pictures can come from a cell phone.



They are really more than a cell phone as smartphones are much higher quality in every way.  Mine does good videos as well.

Here's the review of my phone and it's last year's model:
http://www.techradar.com/reviews/phones/mobile-phones/samsung-galaxy-s5-1226990/review/6


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2015)

Love the flowers!!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)

yesterday afternoon at our friend's pub, where he's got all the Christmas decorations up...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Gary O' (Dec 16, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> yesterday afternoon at our friend's pub


Love the live edge ceiling beams, big time


----------



## Ronni (Dec 16, 2019)

*I have 900+ pictures on my phone.  What’d you have in mind? *


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2019)

Ronni said:


> *I have 900+ pictures on my phone.  What’d you have in mind? *


I have over 3,600..  ..anything random will be fine.... Mine are fairly recent, but it matters not, neither topic nor time... just has to have been taken on your phone ( no camera )


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Love the live edge ceiling beams, big time


 Thanks Gary,  they are quite commonplace in the older pubs (especially the really old village pubs) ... this one is our friends' pub  and it's quite old but with an extended modern restaurant...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2019)

*At the start of this thread in 2015, I had an Iphone 5C... now in 2019 I take my photos with an Iphone X.... *


----------



## Duster (Dec 16, 2019)

I prefer a camera and rarely use my camera on my phone. This was taken out of the car window on a stormy day:


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2019)

@Duster nice rainbow,  I understand you tho'  because I  really prefer my Fuji camera simply for different settings ,  but my phone takes great pictures and for the purpose of this thread we are only looking for phone pics...  they don't have to be spectacular, or expert quality, just any pics you've taken on your phone..


----------



## Duster (Dec 17, 2019)

Thank you Hollydolly! Rainbow Over the lake photo was taken with my Samsung phone camera because I didn't have my Canon Powershot with me at the time.  Sometimes you just have to improvise.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2019)

Duster said:


> Thank you Hollydolly! Rainbow Over the lake photo was taken with my Samsung phone camera because I didn't have my Canon Powershot with me at the time.  Sometimes you just have to improvise.


 oh I used to think that my camera was superior to my phone, but in reality my phone aside from an optical viewfinder that I have on my fuji is just as good if not superior... we all have loads of photos we take on our cameras, but I like to see those taken on phones, ..hence this thread...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 18, 2019)

Call this Snow and Roses... taken in November in Michigan


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2019)

Lovely snow rose.. that's  a rare photo to have been able to take


----------



## Pappy (Dec 19, 2019)

My old iPhone 6s Plus takes great pictures. I have taken many with it. Here’s a couple:


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 12, 2020)

Here's a couple corals I was growing in a saltwater aquarium a few years ago. Taken with an iPhone 6s




Started an album here (I think)


----------



## -Oy- (Jan 14, 2020)

Standard 4 No78018 trundles into Bury Bolton Street at the ELR Spring Steam Gala 2019. 

Shot with the iPhoneX


----------



## -Oy- (Jan 14, 2020)

L&YR Aspinall Class 27 52322 leads Hunslet 2890 "Douglas" into Summerseat Tunnel at the East Lancs Railway Spring Steam Gala on Saturday 9th March 2019.  iPhoneX again.


----------



## Grampa Don (Jan 14, 2020)

I don't have a smart phone, but the quality of the photos that people get with them is amazing to me.  Remember when the 16mm Minox was considered a spy camera?






Don


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 14, 2020)

@hollydolly  Beautiful pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2020)

A beach bar at Calahonda, Southern Spain  taken a few months ago


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2020)

On a boat on  the Thames in London,  recently...


----------



## Pappy (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 15, 2020)

Here's two I took during my morning walk today.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2020)

oh quite lovely... is this your garden?.. or if not why is there a random old but very sweet looking ornamental piano ?


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 15, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> oh quite lovely... is this your garden?.. or if not why is there a random old but very sweet looking ornamental piano ?


Sorry, I should have provided a bit more information. The photo's were taken in Naples Botanical Garden (Florida, USA). _I wish it was my property. _


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Sorry, I should have provided a bit more information. The photo's were taken in Naples Botanical Garden (Florida, USA). _I wish it was my property. _


 well it's a beautiful place for sure.,...


----------



## Pappy (Jan 16, 2020)

Yesterday in Melbourne, FL.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)

taken in our local park...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)

At our nearby Marina... where our boat is moored


----------



## Marlene (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Marlene (Jan 16, 2020)

Marlene said:


> View attachment 87928View attachment 87928View attachment 87928View attachment 87928View attachment 87928View attachment 87928View attachment 87932View attachment 87928View attachment 87928View attachment 87929View attachment 87930View attachment 87931View attachment 87932


now why did one picture repeat over and over??????


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)

LOL..Marlene what happened you've got about 8 of the same pics showing.... nice autumn pics tho' what phone are you using?


----------



## Marlene (Jan 16, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> LOL..Marlene what happened you've got about 8 of the same pics showing.... nice autumn pics tho' what phone are you using?


I don't know as I only uploaded once.  I'm sure I've hit some button or something.  I have a Moto G7  Those pictures were taken last November on my walking trail in a local city park.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 16, 2020)

A couple pics from my walk today at Naples botanical garden.

This tree was covered in these little butterflies. I tried getting a picture of the whole tree but you couldn't see the butterflies.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)

The WW1 &2 American Military Cemetery  about 40 minutes from my home in the next county.. ( just a few pics of many)

Whenever I have reason to be in Cambridge I always visit to pay my respect to those brave American & Canadian  men and women who fought  and died on behalf of us all...  the cemetery gets many visitors from all over the world...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)

There's a large marble wall with all the names of the known soldiers who died.... as well as almost every memorial cross being named..except for those whose names were unknown... 











Unfortunately my phone couldn't pick up the names on this very long wall...but there are hundreds...


----------



## Pinky (Jan 20, 2020)

Holly, I noticed some of the markers are star-shaped rather than a cross. Do you know why?


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 20, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Holly, I noticed some of the markers are star-shaped rather than a cross. Do you know why?


Probably another religion. Jewish perhaps?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Holly, I noticed some of the markers are star-shaped rather than a cross. Do you know why?


 yes Pinks I'm glad you noticed that ... the  few ''star'' grave markers are representative of the  star of David, and the Crosses are for those presumed to be Christians...

Here's the website, you'll be surprised to learn of some of the well known people represented here including the elder brother of president kennedy.. and the musician Glen miller ... 

https://bitaboutbritain.com/cambridge-american-cemetery/


----------



## Pinky (Jan 20, 2020)

Ah yes, I wondered if it was to signify Judaism. I will look at the site.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2020)

Car park in the woods


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 23, 2020)

Noticed during a walk today.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 23, 2020)

The other half showing off her new outfits she bought at Bon Worth.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2020)

oooh nice, Pappy... telll mrs Pappy she has good taste, I love the black one especially


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Noticed during a walk today.
> View attachment 88783


 what is this? lovely colour whatever it is


----------



## Pepper (Jan 23, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Probably another religion. Jewish perhaps?


Yes, definitely.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 23, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> what is this? lovely colour whatever it is


My wife, the true gardener told me it is a "Jade Vine - native to the Philippines."


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> My wife, the true gardener told me it is a "Jade Vine - native to the Philippines."


 well I've learned something new today.....


----------



## charry (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 23, 2020)

Rutabagas, at my local store, LOL


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2020)

Called a turnip here ^^^^ or sometimes a swede....


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2020)

China town (soho) London, getting ready for the Chinese new year this weekend...


----------



## charry (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 24, 2020)

Our pool gate this morning on my walk. Left it open for anyone or an animal to help themselves. This should be locked and opened only by a members key.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 24, 2020)

The first year after I moved up taken by accident


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 24, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> The first year after I moved up taken by accident


That's a great accidental picture.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 24, 2020)

WOW, great pic


hollydolly said:


>


Amazing picture!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> WOW, great pic
> 
> Amazing picture!


 Grassy ass... I try my best...


----------



## charry (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## charry (Jan 25, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> The first year after I moved up taken by accident





 lovely plates  of meat     ( cockney slang )...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Lvstotrvl (Jan 26, 2020)

This was in a Walmart a few months ago, if you hug it a free coke comes out....lol I think I have an iPhone 5?


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Jan 26, 2020)

This was taken over my house in Naples Fl the night before I moved.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 26, 2020)

Lvstotrvl said:


> This was taken over my house in Naples Fl the night before I moved.View attachment 89121


Looks like a giant fire bird or the number 3.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 26, 2020)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 88784
> The other half showing off her new outfits she bought at Bon Worth.


I love the smile.


----------



## Marlene (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Marlene (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Marlene (Jan 26, 2020)

View attachment 89128View attachment 89129


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)

lovely pics Marlene ..but _you _have to have taken them on your own phone... just for the purposes of this thread....

I don't know if you've found or photo section yet but click on  media on the top bar... then ''add media''...then scroll down to ''create personal album''... if you want to post pics of anything you haven't taken on your phone.

Many of us have created albums over the years which you can view.. so I'd love to see an album of yours too


----------



## Marlene (Jan 26, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> lovely pics Marlene ..but _you _have to have taken them on your own phone... just for the purposes of this thread....
> 
> I don't know if you've found or photo section yet but click on  media on the top bar... then ''add media''...then scroll down to ''create personal album''... if you want to post pics of anything you haven't taken on your phone.
> 
> Many of us have created albums over the years which you can view.. so I'd love to see an album of yours too


those are on my own phone.  My sister was holding it.


----------



## Marlene (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Lvstotrvl (Jan 26, 2020)

This was an entrance to a campground we stayed at in Amarillo Texas lol


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)

*White water rafting at our local  leisure boating centre *


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 31, 2020)

This picture was actually taken by my daughter , with her cell phone, but we are both (sort of) in the picture.  We were at a small town cafe in Washington State, that had an old picture of Mt. Saint Helens, from before the eruption.   She tried to take a picture of it, but the glass in the frame caused the reflection of the two of us.  
I jokingly call it “two ghosts and a flying saucer at Mt. Saint Helens”.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2020)

That's a really excellent picture of you and *R*....  completely un-posed ...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2020)

Taken in Southern Spain... dancing horses...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2020)

a pub..not in Spain but on London Bridge...


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 1, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>


Looks like an Andalusian......beautiful !


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Looks like an Andalusian......beautiful !


 indeed they are...and the picture was taken in Andalucia....


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2020)

I was in hospital for a procedure a couple of days ago, and I was in a corner cubicle, and so I couldn't see much of what was going on outside of my curtains.. but here's the view ...







..after they'd woken me from my sedation they brought me something to eat, since I'd not been allowed to eat since the previous day nor drink anything for 4 hours before the OP ..  so the tea and toast with marmalade, butter and blackberry jam... couldn't have been more welcome than if it had been champagne and caviare..


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I was in hospital for a procedure a couple of days ago, and I was in a corner cubicle, and so I couldn't see much of what was going on outside of my curtains.. but here's the view ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Hollydolly, that's certainly one way UK hospitals outclass American hospitals!  Wow


----------



## Pappy (Feb 19, 2020)

Morning in Florida.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 22, 2020)

My dear friend Ed has such a green thumb.  His African violets were so pretty in the sun


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 25, 2020)

morning light on autumn foliage in Michigan


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 27, 2020)

You guys are really impressive with the camera-phones!  I'm still trying to get used to this "modernism"!  This pic makes it look like I live out in the middle of nowhere in some rural area, but it isn't.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

Well it does say random photos using your phone , and that's pretty random....  ..and welcome too, we like all photos from phones on this forum...here's one I took today just of my legs. ... just cuz I was sitting there doing nothing , no other reason but fiddling with my phone..


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

Ooops that's huge sorry about that....


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Well it does say random photos using your phone , and that's pretty random....  ..and welcome too, we like all photos from phones on this forum...here's one I took today just of my legs. ... just cuz I was sitting there doing nothing , no other reason but fiddling with my phone..



Nice boots!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Nice boots!


* Thank you...I am a bit of a boots fanatic...and I love brogues too..*. ❤


----------



## old medic (Feb 27, 2020)

Weekend fun with friends


----------



## Pappy (Mar 10, 2020)

Taken yesterday. Our new car.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2020)

@Pappy that's a cute little kia what model is it?


----------



## Pappy (Mar 10, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> @Pappy that's a cute little kia what model is it?



Kia Soul. A little bit smaller than our Kia Sportage we traded in.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Kia Soul. A little bit smaller than our Kia Sportage we traded in.


 ah yes I know both models. Nice car .  I was thinking of getting the Kia Soul because it's smaller than the sportage.. not made up my mind yet


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2020)

Taken a few minutes ago, the bird  feeders 







and high up in the Holly tree further on the other side of the garden are our 2 nesting boxes....for the tiny birds...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 10, 2020)

found these on my walk this AM.. not sure what they are (primitive gladiolus?) but I like the fuchsia color


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

Not hugely exiting... but we've got limited choice at the moment.. but this is my car,,,in the supermarket car park...







.....one of  my shed doors in the back garden .... 






My neighbours cows...








...and the cherry blossom near the  aforesaid supermarket...


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 18, 2020)

I was going through my phone pictures and found this one from a couple years ago.
At the time I had 180 gallon saltwater aquarium,

The Singing Goby


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 18, 2020)

Here is phone picture of two of my favorite fish and some of the corals.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 22, 2020)

Georgia’s magnolias are putting on a show!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 24, 2020)

fledgling brown thrashers outside my office window


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

a corner of my garden yesterday....







My flowering choisya..






Magenta Lilac tree...






my red robin forsythia shrubs beginning to flower...






..my potted lemon tulips...


----------



## Pappy (Apr 26, 2020)

The wife and I enjoying our coffee in our golf cart.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 3, 2020)

Bloom on my tulip poplar tree in my yard.  This is the ‘bird’s-eye’ view


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2020)

The  end of the third row, of a much longer queue where we were standing,  waiting to get into the supermarket... around a 15  minute wait for us, goodness knows how long the  100 or so  people behind us took to get in...not helped by sudden sharp short  downpours of rain.. Vast majority not wearing any type of PPE

Misery at it's best


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2020)

empty village train station platform....






Old lady  on a disability scooter,  taking full advantage of the lack of traffic  or trains on the railway crossing...


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)

Thanks for all the likes on my pictures everybody... you're all  too kind..


----------



## kburra (May 9, 2020)

Night view from our balcony,a few nights back..Port Phillip Bay..Melbourne Victoria.


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

kburra said:


> Night view from our balcony,a few nights back..Port Phillip Bay..Melbourne Victoria.
> View attachment 103618


Melbourne is such a beautiful city


----------



## kburra (May 9, 2020)

Thanks Pinky...nice.


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

My husband is out digging in the garden, and the Robin who has a nest of young  at the back of the garden in the laurel  sits waiting patiently for worms....grabs some as soon as he stops digging, and flies to the nest and straight back again  and waits for more..


Taken about 20 minutes ago...


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

..here he comes again...   ..actually he's back and forth a hundred times a day eating seed from the feeder, then swooping down for worms hubs has dug up, and taking them back to the nest..


----------



## oldman (May 16, 2020)

All of these pictures are really great to look at and be able to also see the different flora and architecture, along with the different scenery that I don’t see here in the U.S. Anything that has to do with trains interests me, even if it is just tracks or a vacated train station. 

Just before I retired, our house at that time all but completely burned to the ground. We lost so many valuable articles including; paintings, antique glass and most of all pictures. Most everything else could be replaced. I would take pictures from the cockpit of cloud formations, night views, cities and mountains from time to time. I also took pictures of my flight crews. Those pictures can never be replaced. How do you replace memories like those? I still get emotional when I talk about that fire. Additionally, my Dad died in a fire of my Mom and Dad’s home. Too young and I almost had a nervous breakdown over that situation.


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

oldman said:


> All of these pictures are really great to look at and be able to also see the different flora and architecture, along with the different scenery that I don’t see here in the U.S. Anything that has to do with trains interests me, even if it is just tracks or a vacated train station.
> 
> Just before I retired, our house at that time all but completely burned to the ground. We lost so many valuable articles including; paintings, antique glass and most of all pictures. Most everything else could be replaced. I would take pictures from the cockpit of cloud formations, night views, cities and mountains from time to time. I also took pictures of my flight crews. Those pictures can never be replaced. How do you replace memories like those? I still get emotional when I talk about that fire. Additionally, my Dad died in a fire of my Mom and Dad’s home. Too young and I almost had a nervous breakdown over that situation.


Oh good lord @oldman, what dreadful tragedies you've been through...


----------



## Pinky (May 16, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Oh good lord @oldman, what dreadful tragedies you've been through...


((Hugs))


----------



## oldman (May 16, 2020)

Thanks Holly and Pinky. It was a very harsh situation that took me two years to get past. When my Dad died, I blamed myself for a long time. My wife, daughter and I had been somewhere and we drove right past Dad’s house just hours before the fire of their home started. My daughter seated in the backseat was only 5 at the time, but she started saying, “Grandpa, Grandpa.” I asked my wife if she wanted to stop and she told me if I wanted to. We were going to be there for dinner the next day, which was Sunday, so I just kept driving. I always wondered what would have happened differently, if I would have stopped.

How would you have felt?


----------



## Pinky (May 16, 2020)

oldman said:


> Thanks Holly and Pinky. It was a very harsh situation that took me two years to get past. When my Dad died, I blamed myself for a long time. My wife, daughter and I had been somewhere and we drove right past Dad’s house just hours before the fire of their home started. My daughter seated in the backseat was only 5 at the time, but she started saying, “Grandpa, Grandpa.” I asked my wife if she wanted to stop and she told me if I wanted to. We were going to be there for dinner the next day, which was Sunday, so I just kept driving. I always wondered what would have happened differently, if I would have stopped.
> 
> How would you have felt?


I would have done as you did, but I understand how conflicted you would have felt. I hope you have been able to come to terms with it through the years. That's a lot of guilt to hold on to.


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

oldman said:


> Thanks Holly and Pinky. It was a very harsh situation that took me two years to get past. When my Dad died, I blamed myself for a long time. My wife, daughter and I had been somewhere and we drove right past Dad’s house just hours before the fire of their home started. My daughter seated in the backseat was only 5 at the time, but she started saying, “Grandpa, Grandpa.” I asked my wife if she wanted to stop and she told me if I wanted to. We were going to be there for dinner the next day, which was Sunday, so I just kept driving. I always wondered what would have happened differently, if I would have stopped.
> 
> How would you have felt?


I would have been destroyed, but it was a tragic accident and you probably couldn't have prevented it..but I  the heartbreak must have been horrendous, but certainly not you to blame..

I feel the same about my mother's death, I felt if I'd been there she wouldn't have died... but  the truth is you can;'t be there all the time

This may warrant a new thread all of it's own @oldman, sounds like you need to  release some pent up memories, and other may like the opportunity to do the same.. I think if you feel up to it, you should start a new thread.


----------



## oldman (May 16, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I would have done as you did, but I understand how conflicted you would have felt. I hope you have been able to come to terms with it through the years. That's a lot of guilt to hold on to.


Let me tell you, it took a lot of therapy, but even now, there are times when I ask myself, "What if...."


----------



## oldman (May 16, 2020)

A picture of our Azalea Bush.


----------



## peppermint (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (May 16, 2020)

peppermint said:


> View attachment 104821


Are those your neighbours?


----------



## peppermint (May 16, 2020)

peppermint said:


> View attachment 104821


Me and my Dad....In the mountain house....Many, Many years ago...
I miss him, dearly...


----------



## peppermint (May 16, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Are those your neighbours?


No, that was me and my Dad....Years ago...


----------



## Pappy (May 17, 2020)

Spotted this little guy on my walk this morning. He was so busy looking for food that he didn’t see me until I said something.


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Spotted this little guy on my walk this morning. He was so busy looking for food that he didn’t see me until I said something.
> 
> View attachment 104934


 Cool... Pappy. is that an armadillo ?


----------



## Pappy (May 17, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Cool... Pappy. is that an armadillo ?



I believe it is holly. Possums look a lot like this too.


----------



## oldman (May 19, 2020)

Pappy said:


> I believe it is holly. Possums look a lot like this too.


It’s an armadillo.


----------



## peppermint (May 19, 2020)

peppermint said:


> View attachment 104821


I just realized there is a dot on my face....LOL!!!!  I don't really have a dot on my face...My Mom and Dad bought the cottage in Upstate
New Jersey...In the Mountains....Mom had to watch for the bears when she took out the trash....I wasn't fond of the house....they only
had it for 2 years and bought a house in another part of New Jersey...Mom and Dad also had a house down the Jersey Shore after that...
Then they decided to come to where I live and they bought a house there....I was happy when they finally stayed put.....I wish I had them
back.....


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 19, 2020)

The hotel across from the St Pancras train station in London England   Except for driving, I could just settle down in London with no problem.  So much to love!


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 105437
> The hotel across from the St Pancras train station in London England   Except for driving, I could just settle down in London with no problem.  So much to love!


I know that hotel very well  indeed... and I love the whole curve parking outside.. there always seems to be  a Porche there..


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2020)

Looks like airlines are ramping up flights a little bit ...2  planes taking off from the airport.. climbing high.. in the space of just 5 minutes..


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2020)

Beautiful deep blue skies this morning...set to be low to mid 80's today...feels like that already...


----------



## Old Dummy (May 25, 2020)

Wild Trillium off the edge of my yard:



These grow at the edge of my yard, only get a few inches tall. Anybody know what they are?


----------



## Pinky (May 25, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> Wild Trillium off the edge of my yard:
> 
> View attachment 106718
> 
> ...


Are the blue flowers forget-me-nots?


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2020)

I love seeing that wild trillium in bloom,  @Old Dummy 

I'll go with @Pinky  ;s guess on the blue magic ones.


----------



## Old Dummy (May 25, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Are the blue flowers forget-me-nots?



Dunno. 

Anybody . . . ?


----------



## Old Dummy (May 25, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I love seeing that wild trillium in bloom,  @Old Dummy
> 
> I'll go with @Pinky  ;s guess on the blue magic ones.



Hi K, yes the delicate trilliums only bloom for a week or so, then they're gone for the next 51 weeks. 

How are you doing?


----------



## RadishRose (May 25, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> Dunno.
> 
> Anybody . . . ?


I think so


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (May 26, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> Dunno.
> 
> Anybody . . . ?


----------



## Old Dummy (May 26, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I love seeing that wild trillium in bloom,  @Old Dummy
> 
> I'll go with @Pinky  ;s guess on the blue magic ones.





Pinky said:


> View attachment 106842



That's it! Thanks!


----------



## Liberty (May 26, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Spotted this little guy on my walk this morning. He was so busy looking for food that he didn’t see me until I said something.
> 
> View attachment 104934


Here, we call those "Texas speed bumps"...one will be belly up along side the road and the next thing you know when you come back around, some guy would have stuck a long neck beer bottle in his mouth!


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2020)

The bar outside our shopping mall in Spain .. where the o/h's go when they don't want to trail around the stores, and where the first halves go for a drink  after a hot day of shopping..


----------



## Old Dummy (May 26, 2020)

These wild Forget-me-nots are tiny!


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 27, 2020)

Our back yard..


----------



## Pappy (May 27, 2020)

Bought this just before all the crap started with the virus. I have a total of 309 miles on it and still on first tank of gas. Most trips to coffee house, ATM and hairdressers. Got an email from my dealer yesterday that my car is getting close to service...haha, sure it is.


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)

The river at Our local nature reserve...


----------



## Camper6 (May 28, 2020)

When you ride a bike you can get to places that you can't get with a car.  This is a wall behind a shopping mall.  It's completely covered with graffiti. The whole wall. People must spend hours doing this stuff. The mall no longer sells the paint but that doesn't stop them.


----------



## Camper6 (May 28, 2020)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 107010 Bought this just before all the crap started with the virus. I have a total of 309 miles on it and still on first tank of gas. Most trips to coffee house, ATM and hairdressers. Got an email from my dealer yesterday that my car is getting close to service...haha, sure it is.


There is nothing like a new car to chase the blues away.  I love it.


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2020)

..and these taken about 2 hours ago  in the town centre about 25 miles north of here   while I was  there  today ...


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2020)

Yesterday we went to a nearby Cathedral city.. it's an ancient city so everything is Tudor style in the town centre, and it's very popular for tourists despite being one of the smallest cities in the uk.. but it's only a short drive for us... It had a comfortable amount of people there but nowhere near the vast amounts that are usually there, especially on a Saturday .. .

.however the open air  food market was there for the first time since march.. I didn't buy anything, no PPE being worn by the stallholders at all, not even gloves. The few stores which were open had very long queues outside.... .. but anyway, hot day, some bars were open serving beer to take away in large  plastic cups ..so O/h availed himself of that  and we stay for a short time in the Cathedral grounds...


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2020)

The cathedral grounds..





The part where everyone is sitting is not the same part where the burial sites  of eminent people are  







This grave will probably only mean something to the Brits, I'm not sure if he was known outside of the UK


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 31, 2020)

@hollydolly Thank you for the pictures...


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> @hollydolly Thank you for the pictures...View attachment 107570


 oh the pleasure is all mine,  Ken....


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2020)

Thanks, Holly.  I enjoyed looking at these, also!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

Farm eggs... there's a reason I posted this, because for many years we've been unable to get white eggs in the uk, unless buying directly from a farm. People decades ago got it into their heads that brown eggs were healthier, so white hens eggs were just not sold to the public, instead they were produced for the hospitality trade.
Now since the pandemic shortage of eggs, supermarkets have now decided to stock white eggs again, and there's a whole generation who have never even seen a white shelled egg.

However I get mine from the farm shop, and get a mix, sometimes there's even a blue shelled one in there..


----------



## Pappy (Jun 3, 2020)

American workmanship at its best.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 107986
> American workmanship at its best.


Wow!! where did you take _ that _picture Pappy?


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 3, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>


They still have the outdoor phone booths?  You don't see them here anymore.  Too many break ins for the cash. You might find them in an office lobby to phone for a cab.  But since the day of the cell phone, it's a rare occasion.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> They still have the outdoor phone booths?  You don't see them here anymore.  Too many break ins for the cash. You might find them in an office lobby to phone for a cab.  But since the day of the cell phone, it's a rare occasion.


 yes we  still have them but many in the villages have been converted into village lending libraries, or decorated out with flowers... but most have had the phones completely removed and replaced with Defibrillators


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 3, 2020)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 107986
> American workmanship at its best.


A bit of overkill but I like it. The lifeboats are missing.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 3, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Farm eggs... there's a reason I posted this, because for many years we've been unable to get white eggs in the uk, unless buying directly from a farm. People decades ago got it into their heads that brown eggs were healthier, so white hens eggs were just not sold to the public, instead they were produced for the hospitality trade.
> Now since the pandemic shortage of eggs, supermarkets have now decided to stock white eggs again, and there's a whole generation who have never even seen a white shelled egg.
> 
> However I get mine from the farm shop, and get a mix, sometimes there's even a blue shelled one in there..


Brown shelled eggs are rare here. White are in.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Brown shelled eggs are rare here. White are in.


 yes I knew that America mainly uses white, while we always use Brown... well at least for the last 2 decades, ( we used white before that)


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 3, 2020)

A beautiful church steeple in Holland, Michigan


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2020)

One of the many photos I've taken  over the years of the WW2 American air force Cemetery about 40 minutes from here, in Cambridge....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 4, 2020)

Mimosa tree..
.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 4, 2020)

I can't remember how I took this picture but I wish I could do it again because it depicts motion while being a still photo.  I know you can do it by using a slow shutter speed but then you have to use a tripod.  I can't adjust the shutter speed on my cell phone camera.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

The computer study  areas in The London Library..  in st James Square..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2020)

Coming into Land back in the UK











 Coming into Land..in Spain...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 8, 2020)

Sunrise this morning, looks better in person..
.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)

Our very favourite seafront restaurant in Spain...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2020)

Grey Mullet at a  fishing harbour in the Med  in Spain


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

Living Statue , taken on the South Bank, London...with my old 5c Iphone


----------



## muffin (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

One of the many eateries/bars in a shopping  Mall London...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2020)

Taken today on my afternoon walk through the Rapeseed  fields and the woods behind my house..  it was hot and  very overcast at times but it didn't rain..

Foxgloves..






Dog rose...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2020)

and last but by no means least... 2 butterflies up to Saturday afternoon shenanigans...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Taken today on my afternoon walk through the Rapeseed  fields and the woods behind my house..  it was hot but very overcast but it didn't rain..
> 
> Foxgloves..
> 
> ...




What incredible colors!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks CS...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2020)

You may be surprised to learn this is not part of a church but in fact the outer wall of a Beach side Chiringuito (restaurant)  in Spain


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2020)

taken at our nearest white Water rafting centre..


----------



## MickaC (Jun 15, 2020)

Ameriscot said:


> The attachments won't show up.


I tried as well...won't show up.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2020)

You've tried what Micka ?


----------



## MickaC (Jun 15, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> You've tried what Micka ?


Holly.....Just ignore my post.....i was doing the wrong thing. . Thanks for asking.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 15, 2020)

On the Freedom of the Seas on our last cruise. We were sitting in the library overlooking this scene.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

2 of my adored Grandfurkids just after they've been groomed ....both labradoodles.. the black one Stanley  is 12, and the white one Digger  is 10...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

the local canal..and river,  which runs through all the smaller towns and villages north of the county  and ultimately supplies all the fresh water for London...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

At Windsor great park, next to the castle where the Queen lives and where Harry & Meghan were married....


----------



## -Oy- (Jun 19, 2020)

A day I showed up at a heritage railway and left my camera bag at home - what a numpty.

iPhone to the rescue - made me think - and turned out well.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2020)

Taken in Spain in one of the many parks where they roam free.. this one is sitting on a  public BBQ table.. it's very fortunate that no-one has come along and lit it..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2020)

This is my youngest Grandfurkid, she is 8 years old now..a Chihuahua ..and this was her when she was 8 weeks old ..cute as a button...







..the flip-flop was bigger than she was...











...and now at 8_ years_ old.. making my knees look fat....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 21, 2020)

Storms today


----------



## -Oy- (Jun 21, 2020)

Panorama at the beer festival.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2020)

Full size Faux Elephant on the beach at San Pedro....


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2020)

A flower girl outside Windsor Castle...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 24, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Storms today



The old saying “comin’ up a cloud” comes to mind @Ken N Tx


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 24, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> A flower girl outside Windsor Castle...


Is she supposed to be a person from a certain reign (queen Victoria ?).  In America, we’d call that an Antebellum or Civil war outfit


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Is she supposed to be a person from a certain reign (queen Victoria ?).  In America, we’d call that an Antebellum or Civil war outfit


Flower sellers in London were generally the Victorian era, and persisted even into Edwardian...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2020)

Photos I took today ( some are on the Neighbourhood thread as well) 

Caught at the train crossing waiting for the train to pass....







few minutes later and we're off again....


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2020)

A favourite small family run  cliff-top restaurant bar in Cyprus....


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2020)

Corner of the largest supermarket closest to our Casa in Spain


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 27, 2020)

I just planted these. Dianthus. First year ever.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Camper6 (Jun 28, 2020)

It's lilac time.  And the aroma is just beautiful


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2020)

Beach at Marbella Spain... last summer...


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Jun 28, 2020)

iphone


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Jun 28, 2020)

Mt. Hood, Oregon
Last summer's road trip.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2020)

taken with my iphone, framed by me


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2020)

Taken a few years ago in Andalucia Spain..using my old Blackberry


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2020)

The  airport Concourse at 5 in the morning, much quieter than even  one hour later would be ...  taken with my iphone from the glass windows of the  members lounge  above


----------



## Pappy (Jul 2, 2020)

From our cruise to St. Maarten. Our ship in background. Geez it was hot that day.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2020)

A tiny  Cave Bar on the mountain near to mi Casa in the Valencia region of Spain....


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2020)

Malaga City Centre Spain...last summer


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2020)

At the Marina Last week..a Dutch Barge


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 5, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> At the Marina Last week..a Dutch Barge



@hollydolly, how is this different than your boat ?  Same living space but different layout?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> @hollydolly, how is this different than your boat ?  Same living space but different layout?


Much wider beam.... much more space . My hubs wants to upgrade to a Dutch Barge, but I don't want it.. too much maintenance at our time of life..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2020)

Typical Street of town houses in Spain,


----------



## Pappy (Jul 7, 2020)

The moon on my walk this morning:


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2020)

Wild horses trotting through my daughter mountain land... they sometimes escape from a Corral further down the mountain and make their way up...  they came up one day when I was taking the dogs for a walk on the track...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2020)

This is a picture my DD took early one morning   and some time  before she had a mile long chain link fence and gates built around her property...some of the wild horses on  the dog exercise area ..  ... she found donkeys there once as well ..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2020)

Red squirrel in Regents Park ....


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 8, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Red squirrel in Regents Park ....




While we were in London in 2017, one of the couples with our group had brought along this stuffed animal at the request of their kids and “the blue monkey” appeared in many pics. This was in the park near Buckingham Palace (St James park?). I always thought the look on the goose’s face was priceless, like “ Well, really!  What is the neighborhood coming to?”


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2020)

Yes , CS.. St James' Park is the closest to the Palace..  did you get to see Kensington gardens while you were here , with the Princess Diana memorial Gardens ?


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 8, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Yes , CS.. St James' Park is the closest to the Palace..  did you get to see Kensington gardens while you were here , with the Princess Diana memorial Gardens ?



no didn’t make it to Kensington garden....  I will put that in my wish list


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> no didn’t make it to Kensington garden....  I will put that in my wish list


Oh do, because it's really lovely. It used to belong to the Palce as an extension to their own gardens, but now it's public owned..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2020)

At a Bodega in Malaga City..but not just any bodega but the jewel in the crown of Bodegas in Malaga city. Been open for hundreds of years, used by the locals and the Gaurdia. No sitting,  just a long bar and  selling wine ( no beer or anything else)  straight from Oak casks. ..and some tapas if you wish..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2020)

Sleepy pooch, snoozing in the sun on the roof of a narrowboat


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)

Our grass all burnt from the heat we are having...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2020)

The tube


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2020)

Food market in Alicante Spain


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2020)

From inside the Cable car going over the river Thames at Greenwich.... last year


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2020)

Interior of  the River boat crossing the Thames , near Tower Bridge....Last winter  on a sunny but cold  Feb day








Looking out of the back of the boat with the Millennium Dome in the background







Me..looking out over  the stern  on the way to London Bridge from Greenwich , very cold day


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2020)

Mountfitchet Castle  with  Open air museum and fortification , pictures  taken last summer (  many more posted elsewhere on this forum )


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 16, 2020)

One of the stately homes with a venerable live oak in the yard in Beaufort, South Carolina


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2020)

Lovely,  @CinnamonSugar .   do they call that type of house a Colonial house ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2020)

Escalator at a London Tube station


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 17, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Lovely,  @CinnamonSugar .   do they call that type of house a Colonial house ?



that would be in the antebellum period, mid 1800’s


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 17, 2020)

A fog-shrouded morning in a bird sanctuary in Thomasville GA several autumns ago...  I would not have been surprised if Mr. Rochester of Jane Eyre had come around the curve on his horse


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2020)

Some old cottages in the village


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Treacle (Jul 22, 2020)

Went out today. First time for ages. Played about with my Nokia phone. Needs improvement but it's a start. ☺


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2020)

The science park in Valencia Spain


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 25, 2020)

My container.  Flowers.  Roses just started blooming among the dianthus.
Samsung Galaxy phone J3.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 25, 2020)

*My nocturnal guest.*


----------



## peppermint (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Camper6 (Jul 25, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *My nocturnal guest.*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 115078


What animal is that?


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 25, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> What animal is that?


It is a possum.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2020)

Our Jeep renegade taken  at the lagoon viewing point   on my daughter's mountain in Spain  ( the reg plate has been edited by me for this public  pic , it's not arabic )


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 26, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Our Jeep renegade taken  at the lagoon viewing point   on my daughter's mountain in Spain  ( the reg plate has been edited by me for this public  pic , it's not arabic )


No picture....


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jul 26, 2020)

*I want the T-shirt.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> No picture....


lol, I can see the pic and treacle can see the pic Ken.. dunno what the problem is...


----------



## Ronni (Jul 26, 2020)

Propagating a bunch of my houseplants. This is my informal propagation station.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2020)

Can you see it now @Ken N Tx ?


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 27, 2020)

Last year in Grand Rapids MI at a nature preserve. I liked the queen Ann’s lace and the windmill


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 29, 2020)

Some of the beautiful Live Oaks with spanish moss in Savannah GA


----------



## Pecos (Jul 29, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 115618
> 
> Some of the beautiful Live Oaks with spanish moss in Savannah GA


Savannah, one of my favorite towns in the whole world.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2020)

Riverside homes in the next town


----------



## Pecos (Jul 29, 2020)

Pecos on Mykonos Island


----------



## Pecos (Jul 29, 2020)

Here I am at age 76 spending my final moments moments with the Mighty Steed "Moondancer" before shipping it to my daughter. I had just finished doing annual maintenance on her. I had 10 years of fun with her, but was starting lose my sense of balance and my reflexes were slowing down as well.
I knew right away that Moondancer was female, anything that pretty has to be female. My daughter is providing her a good home and riding in style. Moondancer could do 75 miles an hour, so she was no dog.
As for me, well life moves on!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2020)

yesterday hubs and me  in town having  a drink... we stopped at a couple of places because it was so hot 







Most people were sitting indoors.. however despite the heat nothing would entice me to sit indoors at a busy  restaurant during this pandemic...

Outdoors everyone was keeping their distance


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 8, 2020)

With the smart phone..
.


----------



## cookiei (Aug 9, 2020)

A turtle from my yard


----------



## Treacle (Aug 9, 2020)

Just gotta say I  these photos. Just wish I could produce photos so stunning. One day ?????


----------



## Treacle (Aug 9, 2020)

@hollydolly 

Did the glass have a design on it or did the reflection from the  chequered chair cause a perceived design on the glass? Clever ?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2020)

Treacle said:


> @hollydolly
> 
> Did the glass have a design on it or did the reflection from the  chequered chair cause a perceived design on the glass? Clever ?


 lol...it was reflecting the design from the chair...  ...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2020)

I took this at the canal-side pub 2 days ago...I love this sign, best one I've seen in ages..


----------



## macgeek (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## cookiei (Aug 9, 2020)

Mom and 2 sons were having lunch in my front yard!

They are cute but they destroy my flowers and plants.  I still like them and some weeks they are here multiple times. The most I saw were 9 of them together.  I was surprised to see some of them even ate my marigolds.  This yr I put chicken wire around the flowers which helps keeping the deer out.


----------



## cookiei (Aug 9, 2020)

These little guys also destroy my flowers.  There were several of them but I couldn't get them together in 1 picture.  I'll probably stop planting zinnias next yr.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2020)

One part of the canal  under the road bridge  unusually with no moored boats...taken 2 days ago... Boats can moor up  almost anywhere on the canal but never under bridges or in tunnels







Didn't have to walk more than a couple hundred yards to find a moored narrow boat


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 11, 2020)

The public library in Muskegon Michigan... wonder if they specialize in gothic novels?


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 12, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 117615
> The public library in Muskegon Michigan... wonder if they specialize in gothic novels?


They seem to be leaning toward that topic.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 24, 2020)

Mowing tools...
.


----------



## Treacle (Aug 24, 2020)

My friend sent me these. They are Merton Pride and were grafted about 1952 by John Innis. Her tree is about 15 years old and produces around 50 pears each year. Picture taken on my Nokia phone.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 24, 2020)

Just cleaned out my old VHS tape collection. Now, what to do with them? Took this yesterday.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 24, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Mowing tools...
> .
> View attachment 119469



Love those Ford tractors Ken. Drove them on my friends farm. And, you’ve got two of them....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 24, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Love those Ford tractors Ken. Drove them on my friends farm. And, you’ve got two of them....


1939 9N and 1945 2N..One has a mower attachment, the other has a box blade attachment..


----------



## Pappy (Aug 24, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> 1939 9N and 1945 2N..One has a mower attachment, the other has a box blade attachment..



If I remember correctly, they were a Furgason tractor first and Ford bought  them out, or something like that.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 24, 2020)

Pappy said:


> If I remember correctly, they were a Furgason tractor first and Ford bought  them out, or something like that.


Furgeson invented the 3 point lift system.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 26, 2020)

Hubby  tried to sell  some of his old  Ferguson tractors this year.
Got a lot of replies  but  very few lookers or buyers.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 27, 2020)

My computer desk that I will selling..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2020)

I honestly can't remember what I've already posted so forgive me for not scrolling back, and perhaps posting some photos twice...


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Aug 28, 2020)

view from a window


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 28, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I honestly can't remember what I've already posted so forgive me for not scrolling back, and perhaps posting some photos twice...



post away, @hollydolly!  Don’t mind repeats when they are yours


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2020)

Some town houses in  the mountain village close to where my daughter lives in Spain


----------



## peppermint (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## peppermint (Aug 30, 2020)

peppermint said:


> View attachment 120465


Our family were always together in the summer to go to a State that the little one' have never been...
my grandson and granddaughter are now 25 and 27....Memories....I think this was No. Carolina..


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 1, 2020)

I have a Samsung J Prime phone.  The colors are not true but I have the option of changing how it comes out using the adjustment choices on the phone or adjusting when they land in my Google Photos. If I want better color, I'll use my Samsung tablet. I believe this picture was taken when I had an iPhone, however. I saw these at the supermarket and throught they were so pretty,


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I have a Samsung J Prime phone.  The colors are not true but I have the option of changing how it comes out using the adjustment choices on the phone or adjusting when they land in my Google Photos. If I want better color, I'll use my Samsung tablet. I believe this picture was taken when I had an iPhone, however. I saw these at the supermarket and throught they were so pretty,
> View attachment 120789


Stunning colours


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2020)

Canal Boat festival on a very overcast day... the boats come here  from all over the country


----------



## Treacle (Sep 4, 2020)

Went to country park and took some photos with my Fujifilm FinepixAv ?


----------



## Treacle (Sep 4, 2020)

and just a few more:


----------



## Treacle (Sep 4, 2020)

and a few more:


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2020)

This is Puerto Banus , Spain... where we visit often , and where luxury liners and multi-milion pound Yachts belonging to the rich and famous  moor up... 

Our Jeep is the gun metal grey  one in the second lane


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 8, 2020)

There's a great pub in Savannah, GA, called Molly MacPherson's...  my daughter and I were there for lunch (I think it was over Veteran's day--November 11th) and the parade had just finished a couple blocks away.  In a moment of pure serendipity, in walked the whole bagpipe troupe from playing in the parade and naturally everyone asked for some songs.  It was lovely!


----------



## macgeek (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## -Oy- (Sep 9, 2020)

This is Clara - my youngest daughter's kitty 

iPhoneX


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2020)

The oilseed rape fields next to my house in Spring


----------



## Pinky (Sep 11, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> The oilseed rape fields next to my house in Spring


Beautiful! Oilseed or Rapeseed, Hols?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2020)

Mustard Oilseed rape Pinks


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2020)

One of our favourite  riverside pub gardens


----------



## Liberty (Nov 13, 2020)

*Gertie, our garden spider on her web and with the 4th cocoon she's spun this fall (with 500-1000 eggs in them):
*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2020)

Goats in Spain


----------



## Pinky (Nov 22, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Goats in Spain


Are they bred for their milk, or for meat? @hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Are they bred for their milk, or for meat? @hollydolly


They're bred for both Pinks.. they are the Malaga suckling goat...

here's some info

_The province of Malaga can boast of having one of the most important Spanish indigenous breed of goats in the world: the Malaga goat. This variety has many attributes. Not surprisingly, it is one of the most valued in the country for its milk production and the quality of Malaga’s suckling goat. This breed has very good fertility rates throughout the year, with an average of almost two goats per birth. The Malaga suckling goat is the first Spanish goat meat and fresh meat in Andalusia to enjoy a mark of quality certified. It is an animal of a month old, with a live weight of between 8 and 10 kilos and carcass weight between 4 and 6 kilos. Their mothers are specimens of pure the Malaga breed, whether registered in the Breed Genealogical Book or certified by the Spanish Association of Breeders of the Goat of Malaga (Cabrama). As its name indicates, this goat must meet the condition of having been fed exclusively with breast milk._


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2020)

Photo I took through the window of the beach bar in San Pedro  Spain...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

Apartments over the shops in  Granada Spain


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2020)

This afternoon at lunch with family ...at the pub... ( it gets dark here at 4pm)


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 13, 2020)

Taken with an LG Stylo phone.  I'm not sure which phone because I've had 2 of them.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)

Carl & Ginger


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2020)

Can you spot my little doodle grandfurkid on his bed among his toys.....


----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 9, 2021)

I just got my first cell phone a few days ago. I didn't take the picture but my nephew who is suffering from the covid and had a double lung transplant is in the picture with his nephew. His wife sent it to me. She took it before my nephew got sick.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 9, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> I just got my first cell phone a few days ago. I didn't take the picture but my nephew who is suffering from the covid and had a double lung transplant is in the picture with his nephew. His wife sent it to me. She took it before my nephew got sick.
> View attachment 143882


Handsome guy, @Sassycakes !  Hope he recovers soon!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> I just got my first cell phone a few days ago. I didn't take the picture but my nephew who is suffering from the covid and had a double lung transplant is in the picture with his nephew. His wife sent it to me. She took it before my nephew got sick.
> View attachment 143882


OMG ,!! Sassy , double lung transplant and has C-19?... The poor guy, I really wish him the best care he can possible receive.. and full recovery


----------



## Pappy (Jan 9, 2021)

Today. My daughter sent flowers to her mother for her BD tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2021)

Alcazaba de Malaga... ( Malaga Fortress)...Southern Spain


I was at the very top of the fortress on a turret when i took this photo of someone on the opposite side also taking a photo of Malaga cit down below ...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2021)

Tapas in winter in Spain....


----------



## Liberty (Jan 10, 2021)

*Crackling fire today...made soup yesterday so we're "good to go"...grab the book and have cocoa later!*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 11, 2021)

Yesterdays snow in Texas!! Gone by 3PM!!!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2021)

Took a picture of my Ring outdoor camera doing its thing.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Took a picture of my Ring outdoor camera doing its thing.
> View attachment 144240


yours looks like it's up quite high, pappy... ours is in the middle of the door... we get a wide view of both left and right of the road...


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yours looks like it's up quite high, pappy... ours is in the middle of the door... we get a wide view of both left and right of the road...


It is high up to see anyone coming up the driveway. My door camera looks like this:


----------



## rcleary171 (Jan 12, 2021)

Amazing pictures - and thanks to our handy little devices we will always be ready to capture the moment.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2021)

My very well behaved, not to mention handsome... neighbours...


----------



## -Oy- (Jan 22, 2021)

I took this in darkness on my evening walk yesterday. iPhone 12 Pro Max.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2021)

Meet our exhausted second eldest Labradoodle..Digs age almost 12 ... sound asleep  today after a hard day at the grooming salon....


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2021)

This was him on the grooming table this afternoon...


----------



## -Oy- (Feb 1, 2021)

Here's a photo I took on Sunday from the top of a hill known locally as "Rabbit Rocks" overlooking the Leeds & Livepool Canal and Wigan town centre. iPhone 12 Pro Max.


----------



## MrPants (Feb 7, 2021)

Toasted Lobster Roll with French Fries - Yum! (I-Phone 7)


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2021)

Narrowboats on a rainy day....


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 13, 2021)

Asbury Park, NJ


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Narrowboats on a rainy day....


Just as a related note, folks who like the above photo might enjoy David Johns' _Cruising The Cut_ Youtube series on narrow boating. .


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 15, 2021)

The Pond:






Probably somewhat Thoreau-ish but perhaps some balm for snow-weary eyes.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 15, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> The Pond:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That photo has got some gravity to it! I can feel it trying to pull me in and I want to go!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 15, 2021)

Cleaned up the old cart today. Not bad looking for an 1987 model.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2021)

London Eye

The capsules hold a max of 25 people, and that leaves room for people to walk around or sit on the benches in the middle


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 3, 2021)

Here's one I took a few days ago. This is the Douglas Valley just outside Wigan where the Leeds & Liverpool Canal, River Douglas, M6 Motorway and Southport to Manchester railway all cross. iPhone 12 Pro Max.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 5, 2021)

Photo taken from the gazebo in the town commons.






Taken some time back, I don't have that many iPhone photos.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 5, 2021)

I took this with my Samsung Galaxy6 a couple of weeks ago.  Just before we replaced the bistro flooring.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 8, 2021)

Our Landscape after the deep freeze!!!


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 8, 2021)

My birthday flowers.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2021)

Is it your birthday today Louis ?


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 8, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> My birthday flowers.View attachment 153713


 Happy Birthday, @Lewkat !!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 10, 2021)

I take the train to the Hoboken, N.J. waterfront park that sits on the Hudson river across from N.Y.C.  For one summer they left these pictures from the Hoboken Summer Poster Contest up in the train station. So cute and sweet.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2021)

At the pub before lockdown...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2021)

Anyone for a fresh fig from the farm shop ?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 16, 2021)

Some of our budding trees after the Texas freeze..


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 16, 2021)

I pulled my truck over and took this picture from the driver seat.
No way I was getting out of the truck!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2021)

Autumn Harvest


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 17, 2021)

I thought this was stunning when I walked past to take the Jitney outside of Caesars in Atlantic City.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2021)

At the beach


----------



## MrPants (Mar 21, 2021)

You can see the frostbite on Holly's nose 
(red area; right side of nose).


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 22, 2021)

Cleaned up under our cypress tree.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 22, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> Cleaned up under our cypress tree.
> 
> View attachment 155970


Wow.  How much land do you have Ken?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 22, 2021)

This was taken at the Rainbow Cafe in Atlantic City. I thought it was an interesting fountain, especially since it was illuminated in a semi dark environment.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 23, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Wow.  How much land do you have Ken?


Only 4.3 acres...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 23, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> Only 4.3 acres...


Only!! That's a heck of a lot more than I've got.  LOL  I could have inherited part of my (great) grandfather's 99 acres in S.C. but I knew I never wanted to move down there, so didn't want it. My father, his sister and one remaining brother signed over their portions of the land to their niece who took care of him and tended his farm with the help of her children. Much of it still looks like a forest.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2021)

Taken a few days ago....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2021)

The plane that flew high over my house yesterday left a chain like contrail rather than a normal straight one..I'm more amazed that my phone was able to capture it so far away


----------



## bowmore (Apr 5, 2021)

Ameriscot said:


> I love the intensity of colour I often get on my phone's camera.  It's a Samsung Galaxy S5. The S2 took good ones as well.
> These were posted here before on my bike ride photos.
> 
> View attachment 19565
> ...


Tobermory, Scotland


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 14, 2021)

While in Atlantic City I was walking to Gardner's Basin marina area where the aquarium, shops and a restaurant are located.  This statue is across the street.


----------



## JonDouglas (Apr 15, 2021)

I have so many pictures (e.g., tens of thousands) that there's sometimes confusion as to what camera took what picture.  Having made a mistake in this post earlier, here's a picture that was definitely taken with the iPhone.


----------



## JonDouglas (Apr 15, 2021)

Here's one taken last evening.  I was out filling the bird feeder when these birds ran up.  Sometimes when the wild turkeys are hungry, they will run up to about one or two feet of where I am standing looking for food.  This was one of those times, so I got out the iPhone and took the picture .






As for the free range chicken, one or more will usually come looking for a handout if they happen to see me out in the back yard.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2021)

At the outdoor street market...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2021)

The pub Garden


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

Our Middle Labradoodle.. age 12.. looking like a Giant  in this shot taken a few days ago ...


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

I don't have a smart phone or one with any kind of internet so I can't participate in this thread but I enjoy the photos.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I don't have a smart phone or one with any kind of internet so I can't participate in this thread but I enjoy the photos.


you must have internet  Marci, or you wouldn't be posting on this forum ..oops sorry I see what you mean.. no PHONE with internet.

Anyway...on the other photo threads you can upload photos you've taken using a camera if you have one.. I have an ancient fuji finepix and sometimes I use that to take pics..


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> you must have internet  Marci, or you wouldn't be posting on this forum


On my laptop. Not on my phone.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> On my laptop. Not on my phone.


yes I realised after I posted... corrected it above. ^^^^


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> you must have internet  Marci, or you wouldn't be posting on this forum ..oops sorry I see what you mean.. no PHONE with internet.
> 
> Anyway...on the other photo threads you can upload photos you've taken using a camera if you have one.. I have an ancient fuji finepix and sometimes I use that to take pics..


Anyway...on the other photo threads you can upload photos you've taken using a camera if you have one.. I have an ancient fuji finepix and sometimes I use that to take pics..

Oh if only I could. I don't even know how. LOL!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

You need a card reader and a Camera with an SD card, it's very easy ... if ever you really want to do it, just give a shout out and we'll teach you how , but in the meantime, glad you're enjoying the pics anyway


----------



## Murrmurr (May 16, 2021)

So, about 3 weeks ago my little brother asked me to fill in for one of the coaches of his Little League team, the Elites. It was great being back out on a baseball field. I had a blast. The Elites placed second but it was a close one.

Top photo is me standing at the field gate.
In the group photo, that's me in the center with the goofy white hat. My brother is on the left (my right). His son is the kid in front with his elbow resting across his knee.

Everyone can take decent pictures with my phone except me.


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> So, about 3 weeks ago my little brother asked me to fill in for one of the coaches of his Little League team, the Elites. It was great being back out on a baseball field. I had a blast. The Elites placed second but it was a close one.
> 
> Top photo is me standing at the field gate.
> In the group photo, that's me in the center with the goofy white hat. My brother is on the left (my right). His son is the kid in front with his elbow resting across his knee.
> ...


good photo..murr..... your nephew is a cute boy, looks like a kid from any American TV show...

ETA forgot to say that's a good photo of you standing by the gate....


----------



## Murrmurr (May 17, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> good photo..murr..... your nephew is a cute boy, looks like a kid from any American TV show...


Yeah, he's a good lookin dude. Looks a lot like his mother


----------



## PamfromTx (May 17, 2021)

What a cutie, @Murrmurr


----------



## Murrmurr (May 17, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> What a cutie, @Murrmurr


Who me? Thank you


----------



## Murrmurr (May 17, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Who me? Thank you


Just kidding you, @PamfromTx .


----------



## Pappy (May 17, 2021)

Saw this at VA today. Proud Marine.


----------



## RadishRose (May 17, 2021)

At my local garden center


----------



## -Oy- (May 18, 2021)

I can imagine turning a light on in the middle of the night and jumping off the floor seeing that big face lol.


----------



## -Oy- (May 18, 2021)

A walk in the woods recently. iPhone 12. Love it's wide angle option!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 9, 2021)

a couple shots in Americus in a summer evening


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 10, 2021)

I was checking around the my rental house and I spotted these morning glory-type flowers tucked away near the foundation.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 10, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 168621
> I was checking around the my rental house and I spotted these morning glory-type flowers tucked away near the foundation.


very pretty, but very invasive.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2021)

Taken yesterday while we were at the coast..  Vintage steam fair in the park


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2021)

The fair hadn't quite opened for the day yet, when I took most of these pictures.....it was just so beautiful.I also took pics of the caravans...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> The fair hadn't quite opened for the day yet, when I took most of these pictures.....it was just so beautiful.I also took pics of the caravans...


I’m not sure if the cars in the top pic are modeled after Bentleys or Rolls but I *am* sure that would be the only way I could afford one


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I’m not sure if the cars in the top pic are modeled after Bentleys or Rolls but I *am* sure that would be the only way I could afford one


They are beautiful aren't they?.. The owner has been running this Vintage fair for 60 years so I'm told, and every winter he paints everything, all the rides, and the caravans...














I had to take the pictures of the caravans through the fence...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2021)

I just loved this... it's a huge truck.... but look closely at the print


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 10, 2021)

My Rose of Sharon (type of hibiscus) is just starting to blossom.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2021)

This duck pond  in the park area overlooking  the sea..

We sat up on the podium having a coffee , about an hour after I took this photo...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2021)

Boats getting seaworthy after 15 months of lockdown....


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2021)

We could have bought a little crabbing set here for a fiver...  along with our tea and scones... lol.. very enterprising of this little seaside cafe...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2021)

Where we went for late lunch yesterday.. around 6pm.. tiny pub garden, in a tiny hamlet just a few miles from here...


----------



## Pappy (Jun 15, 2021)

I’ve been going to clean up my work shed for almost a year now. Well, today ain’t the day either.


----------



## Joanna (Jun 15, 2021)

Beautiful pictures thanks for sharing. Have a refreshing day.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2021)

Joanna said:


> Beautiful pictures thanks for sharing. Have a refreshing day.


Pleased you enjoyed them Joanna... and welcome to the forum


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 24, 2021)

Trying to learn about the features in my iPhone camera.   Practicing regular vs portrait setting…. How have I had this phone 2+ yrs and not known about this?

plain….

Portrait….


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2021)

the village duck pond


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2021)

This is a Traditional Spanish- Moroccan family owned  restaurant in Malaga Spain


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2021)

Bocadillo  de Jamon  y queso anyone...?


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 12, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Bocadillo  de Jamon  y queso anyone...?


If that means a ham and cheese sandwich, si!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> If that means a ham and cheese sandwich, si!


yes it does..


----------



## peppermint (Nov 12, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Bocadillo  de Jamon  y queso anyone...?


Almost Italian....haha....


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2021)

peppermint said:


> Almost Italian....haha....


yes very similar in many ways..,


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## hawkdon (Nov 24, 2021)

row, row, row your boat.......


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 26, 2021)

Pretty clouds as a backdrop for Ol’ Glory in my travels with work today


----------



## Pappy (Nov 26, 2021)

The decorations have been started. Here’s what’s done so far:


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 26, 2021)

He's my friend, not my photographer, full-time anyway.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 26, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Bocadillo  de Jamon  y queso anyone...?


May I ask what are those "things" hanging above the women's heads?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> May I ask what are those "things" hanging above the women's heads?


what ?..the Hams you mean ?... Jamon ?


----------



## Jules (Nov 26, 2021)

@Pappy. It seems like the awning is made with slats rather than solid.  That’s a good idea so you don’t block all the light.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 27, 2021)

Jules said:


> @Pappy. It seems like the awning is made with slats rather than solid.  That’s a good idea so you don’t block all the light.


Yes they are slatted. It does let the light in and is a good idea for the high winds we get.


----------



## Purwell (Nov 27, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> what ?..the Hams you mean ?... Jamon ?


I thought they might contain "the painting of the Fallen Madonna mit der big boobies!"


----------



## Purwell (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2021)

Purwell said:


> I thought they might contain "the painting of the Fallen Madonna mit der big boobies!"


..lol....but as you know that was a giant black pudding...


----------



## Purwell (Nov 27, 2021)

Pigeons, social distancing!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Here's some more from the Blackberry
> 
> View attachment 19561 a parrot in Spain
> 
> ...


looks like they've all gone because they were hosted on photobucket before they started to charge high fees...


----------



## Pappy (Dec 15, 2021)

My kids and animals in my Florida room.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 16, 2021)

My pure -white camellia is starting to bloom


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2021)

I haven't been able to go out much lately,  and also our weather has been fairly awful for weeks.. so I'm kinda way behind with pics this year... must try and get out as soon as we get some sun


----------



## Pappy (Dec 19, 2021)

My son, my daughter, old me and my wife. The kids were visiting for four days.


----------



## MickeyMoose (Jan 1, 2022)

It a bit FROGGY outside


----------



## Pappy (Jan 2, 2022)

A get better package sent to my wife from my DIL and son. Some cookies, chicken noodle soup and a get well cup.


----------



## RFW (Jan 2, 2022)

Drinks anyone?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2022)

RFW said:


> Drinks anyone?


no ta..I've seen the colour it turns your leg ....


----------



## RFW (Jan 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> no ta..I've seen the colour it turns your leg ....


I assure you it wasn't because of the drinks!!!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 3, 2022)

RFW said:


> Drinks anyone?


Welcome to the forum @RFW !


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 10, 2022)

We were heading back to our car when I had to stop and take this. I thought that the snow on the plants formed an interesting pattern, almost like it was by design.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2022)

Glorious sunny January day..albeit very cold...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 13, 2022)

The camellia blooming in my rental yard.  I’ve never seen one with multiple stamen !


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 15, 2022)

Unearthed this today…. It’s probably 20 + yrs old but a good one of my six kids


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 15, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Unearthed this today…. It’s probably 20 + yrs old but a good one of my six kids
> 
> View attachment 208796


Beautiful children!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 21, 2022)

2014, my older daughter and I went to see the Moscow Festival Ballet company


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 25, 2022)

Old photo I found and scanned from camping holiday in Switzerland.  Shows elder daughter in the mountains.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 25, 2022)

Just took these a few minutes ago on my walk.


----------



## Tom 86 (Feb 25, 2022)

This was taken last year in my sunroom of Rosie & me.  Using a Samsung Note 20 ultra.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 25, 2022)

Our creek on the farm.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 25, 2022)

Taken with my Samsung Galaxy 6 from the cockpit of my son's boat.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 2, 2022)

The natural springs at Wakulla state park south of Tallahassee FL.  I think that’s a cormorant in the foreground of the first shot… he dove and swam sunset water.   Also saw white herons gliding gracefully, a hawk perched high in a tree and a titmouse busily hopping from branch to branch.


I walked the nature trail, enjoying the variety of plants from tiny violets to huge oak, elm and magnolia.  The live oaks are always beautiful.  These are saw palmetto palms



Cypress trees and their “knees”



crazy path of a wild grape vine


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2022)

How lovely CS..when did you take these ?


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> How lovely CS..when did you take these ?


This afternoon @hollydolly   wish I could have gotten better pics on the trail.


----------



## Lara (Mar 2, 2022)

I found this rock on the beach yesterday. I have never seen one like it.

My daughter in CA says she thinks it's an agate formed by a volcano but
said she's never seen one quite like this one either. It hasn't been polished. 

I literally just found it on the sand and couldn't resist bringing it home.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2022)

Lara said:


> I found this rock on the beach yesterday. I have never seen one like it.
> 
> My daughter in CA says she thinks it's an agate formed by a volcano but
> said she's never seen one quite like this one either. It hasn't been polished.
> ...


that's very pretty Lara, I've never seen one like it on the beach ..how big is it ?


----------



## Lara (Mar 2, 2022)

Thank you, Holly. It's not as big as the photo for sure. I just measured and it's about 1 3/4" x 1 1/4"


----------



## Pappy (Mar 2, 2022)

This crazy watch does more stuff than my first computer did. Yesterday I downloaded a picture of my wife as a clock face.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 2, 2022)

I thought this pasta presented with an interesting pattern after it finished cooking. I had used a smaller than recommended pot.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 2, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 211187
> 
> View attachment 211194
> 
> ...


Re: the second from the bottom. That wouldn't be a good place to fall !!


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 2, 2022)

Lara said:


> I found this rock on the beach yesterday. I have never seen one like it.
> 
> My daughter in CA says she thinks it's an agate formed by a volcano but
> said she's never seen one quite like this one either. It hasn't been polished.
> ...


That is lovely, Lara.


----------



## Lara (Mar 2, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I thought this pasta presented with an interesting pattern after it finished cooking. I had used a smaller than recommended pot.
> 
> View attachment 211224


Diva...you have such an artistic eye! Beautiful photo!!
I noticed that in your snow-laden cabbage patch as well.
The way you notice patterns.


----------



## Lara (Mar 3, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> That is lovely, Lara.


Thank you. I don't know if the Beach Rock photo comes across as smooth but it is perfectly smooth...like a stone.
Edit: I just looked through hundreds of photos and, it appears to be an agate stone but none with this pattern.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 3, 2022)

My yerba mate' cup sitting on a rock.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 6, 2022)

Took this pretty sunrise on my walk this morning:


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2022)

This is Pixie, my grandfukid... DD's chihuahua  this morning , running through the daffodils up near where they live..


----------



## MountainRa (Mar 13, 2022)

this is the bloom on one of my indoor houseplants. It’s called a Walking Iris (neomarica gracilis). It can grow outside but I keep mine as an indoor hanging basket. 

It blooms in late winter but each bloom only last a day. The photo is a little deceiving as it is a very small bloom much like an orchid.  I’ve watched this one gradually open since this morning. By bedtime tonight it will have closed up and be finished Currently have three blooms.

My husband, my mother, and I have been eagerly anticipating the buds for several days and so excited to see them open! Every time we look they’re in a different stage of blooming.

Cheap entertainment.


----------



## RFW (Mar 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> This is Pixie, my grandfukid... DD's chihuahua  this morning , running through the daffodils up near where they live..


Great shot!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2022)

Sorry @RFW, I'm getting no notifications of posts on this thread so I hadn't realised you'd replied to my last photo until now...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2022)

Yesterday I went into the city ( London ).. for the Ideal Home Exhubition, and also to do some shopping at the Mall in the city..

Altho' I live only 20 miles from the city centre, getting around London involves overground trains and Tubes because I live in the countryside and not the suburbs.. ... so here's a few pics from the day...

This is a tiny part of the Mall... maybe 10 % ..






The overground commuter  train at our local small  train station...






Train interior for anyone who might be interested, nothing plush  ... that's a rolling info board ..final destination Moorgate London..


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2022)

A tiny part of the huge  food halls.... inside the Mall... 







The trains  and tubes were fairly empty until we hit the much busier London districts.. and then on the way home..  the train was full, ... and that was  at 4 pm long before rush hour..








photo of  the tube arriving at the platform, one tube every 2-4  minutes.. this might have been Shepherd's Bush tube station can't remember.. or it might have been Highbury & Islington for those who are interested in London geography, ..i had to travel from 3 different tube stations..








One of the tube trains I took  .. 2 minutes after I took this photo it stopped at Hackney Wick, and there was no longer an empty seat for the rest of the journey, this was around 2.30pm....


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 22, 2022)

@hollydolly … when I visited London a few years back, I used several of the available modes of transport (bus, train, tube, Uber).   I disliked the tube for the following reasons… stuffy air, hot, the lurching movement in confined area (tunnels).  I can’t image how ppl dealt with sleeping all night in the crowded tube stations during WWII. 

I think I liked the train best …

btw, are they still licensing Uber drivers in London?  Our driver seemed to think the cab drivers were going to try to get a law passed to put a stop to it


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> @hollydolly … when I visited London a few years back, I used several of the available modes of transport (bus, train, tube, Uber).   I disliked the tube for the following reasons… stuffy air, hot, the lurching movement in confined area (tunnels).  I can’t image how ppl dealt with sleeping all night in the crowded tube stations during WWII.
> 
> I think I liked the train best …
> 
> btw, are they still licensing Uber drivers in London?  Our driver seemed to think the cab drivers were going to try to get a law passed to put a stop to it


yes the tubes are hot and stuffy but it's because they are soooo much further underground than any other country.. so they do their best to get as much air in as poss but with the crowds of people it's quite hard, but at least they're clean.. which is always great. I dislike the long escalators and long passages from some tube stations .. a lot of walking from the time you get off the tube to getting outside into the street... . unlike New York where I understand the tube stations are not very far underground.

Often it's quicker to just walk above ground from place to place rather than all that faffing with escalators and waiting for a tube..albeit that the tube is fast.. it can go several stations before you reach your destination, whereas if you walked above ground it might only be a 5 minute walk to the station you want..

TBH I don't know about Uber, I don't use them, but I do know there was a huge outcry about them from the regular cab drivers recently.. and I believe also they're trying to get them stopped.. I'll go see if I can find any info...

ETA...Apparently Uber were allowed to continue operating in London in 2020 after a court battle.. and are still operating there now... but here's an explanation of what's occurring now  in 2022..

https://newstextarea.com/ubers-one-service-banned-in-london/


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes the tubes are hot and stuffy but it's because they are soooo much further underground than any other country.. so they do their best to get as much air in as poss but with the crowds of people it's quite hard, but at least they're clean.. which is always great. I dislike the long escalators and long passages from some tube stations .. a lot of walking from the time you get off the tube to getting outside into the street... . unlike New York where I understand the tube stations are not very far underground.
> 
> Often it's quicker to just walk above ground from place to place rather than all that faffing with escalators and waiting for a tube..albeit that the tube is fast.. it can go several stations before you reach your destination, whereas if you walked above ground it might only be a 5 minute walk to the station you want..
> 
> ...


Thanks, @hollydolly   hope you have a good evening


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2022)

This afternoon my friend Jen and I drove to  the  riverside pub which sits aside the River lea and  the Weir on the Canal... so we could have an ice cold coke and a sandwich for lunch... . Glorious warm  day.. here's a few pics..


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 16, 2022)

Michelle and I went hiking up in Butte County.
(taken by Michelle with _her_ phone.)


----------



## Geezer Garage (Apr 16, 2022)

A shot of our local elk herd returning for the summer, had on max magnification, so a little blurry, and a shot of Li'l Bit hard at work in the shop.


http://imgur.com/hrq8AMg




http://imgur.com/XHO5tSF


----------



## oldpeculier (Apr 16, 2022)

A whatchamacallit.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 16, 2022)

Took this one this morning while walking. Huge full moon.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2022)

Well I took some today as well... gonna just post a couple here , and then I'll make another thread for the rest...

It was a glorious day today , it's Easter break and lots of people are away. My friend Jen and I and  her family went over to the fishing  lakes and activity centre  which are about 10 minutes drive from my house....not the lakes and  woodland _behind _my house , and it was very quiet given that it's Easter, but I suppose more people have gone on holidays.. because it's the first time since covid 2 years ago that people can fly...so it was unusually quiet for a weekend

Here's a few pics..


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2022)

Bit of Axe throwing and Archery....

The instructor is in the blue shirt..


----------



## Geezer Garage (Apr 16, 2022)

Nice pics. Tried the archery thing once, but I look awful in green tights.


----------



## oldpeculier (Apr 17, 2022)

Close Encounters of the Third Kind


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Nice Annie...I do remember your pictures from Thailand...
> 
> 
> here's some more from my old Blackberry...
> ...


Spectacular photos, @hollydolly !


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Spectacular photos, @hollydolly !


Very kind, thanks Pam


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 28, 2022)

My grandson sent me pictures from his phone a few minutes ago.
Him and his brother then and now.The tall one in the second picture is the younger boy and the girl in the picture is the girl the older boy will be marrying in a few months, she is Precious.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 28, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> My grandson sent me pictures from his phone a few minutes ago.
> Him and his brother then and now.The tall one in the second picture is the younger boy and the girl in the picture is the girl the older boy will be marrying in a few months, she is Precious.View attachment 219077View attachment 219079


After I showed my granddaughter the pictures the boys sent me she asked where was her picture. Ithey had to be sent by phone,so she sent me these 2 LOL


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 5, 2022)

Stole into the garden this morning while the sun was still in the horizon….


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2022)

The Ewes with their lambs today... couldn't get too close because they are protective of the lambs


----------



## Timewise 60+ (May 5, 2022)

Believe it or not, I do not have or even want an iPhone!


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Believe it or not, I do not have or even want an iPhone!


did someone say you had to have one ?


----------



## Timewise 60+ (May 5, 2022)

No, but someone ASSUMED!  You know what assuming can cause...?


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> No, but someone ASSUMED!  You know what assuming can cause...?


well perhaps you should tell the person who _assumed_...instead of telling me...


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2022)

This is an alcove in my house, pic taken today ... unfortunately the one of the lamps from the chandelier is reflected in the picture of our 3 labradoodles..






  This is the same pic in full Black and white..(noir et blanc )


----------



## Sassycakes (May 6, 2022)

I never had a cell phone until a few days ago. My Granddaughter showed me how to take a picture. I took this on her 12 th birthday a few days ago.


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2022)

An archway in my garden I made from growing Ivy on a concrete pole... ( taken today)


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 9, 2022)

This ce up on my FB feed from 10+ yrs ago… my daughter and I enjoying Scotch eggs at the Savannah Scottish festival


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> This ce up on my FB feed from 10+ yrs ago… my daughter and I enjoying Scotch eggs at the Savannah Scottish festival
> 
> View attachment 220549


My goodness , your daughter looks just like you, it took me a second to work out who was who...


----------



## -Oy- (May 9, 2022)

Lock No2 on a local near here. iPhone 12.


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2022)

I have many similar photos we've taken at locks all over England... we have a narrowboat....


----------



## Geezer Garage (May 9, 2022)

Little waterfall on the creek, hummers, will have to start making sugar water several gallons at a time. Had to resort to the fire wrench to get the bearing and retainers off. Pulley still won't come off, so will try the 20 ton press next.



http://imgur.com/jztojEb




http://imgur.com/nS0yXV5




http://imgur.com/a7RThBJ


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2022)

Our local town park


----------



## Alligatorob (May 11, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> we have a narrowboat....


I have always wanted to rent one for a holiday in the UK or Ireland.  Just haven't been able to find anyone to go with me...

Do you use yours much?  Seems a very civilized way to travel.


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I have always wanted to rent one for a holiday in the UK or Ireland.  Just haven't been able to find anyone to go with me...
> 
> Do you use yours much?  Seems a very civilized way to travel.


no we don't use it now, it's moored up..but we used to use it quite a bit.. it's just as you get older manual locks are very hard to open...altho' more and more are becoming electric.


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2022)

One of my favourite restaurants in Souther Spain.. ( Marbella)


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2022)

Regents Park London


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 11, 2022)

drift roses in my backyard


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2022)

Plums


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2022)

Taken this morning...

Dove pooping in the bird bath....





newly filled bird feeder.. by this afternoon that will be down by a third...





..taken from the upstairs window..of my elder tree in full bloom...


----------



## Jules (May 14, 2022)

Your gardens are beautiful, @hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2022)

Thank you Jules..I try my hardest to keep them looking as nice as I can.


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2022)

I've had an eclectic day today.. and in the course of my day I've taken these photos.... 

First was the pub where my friend and I had ice cold  drinks and  a  sweet snack sitting outside , but in the shade.. .. very hot day ... 






Then when I dropped her off I took  some pics of the outside of her house, it's just spectacular,..


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2022)

Then on the way home  I stopped and took some photos of the village lane through the woods...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Then on the way home  I stopped and took some photos of the village lane through the woods...


The first two shots remind me of Kentucky near Lexington.  Horse country and beautifully maintained pastures


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> The first two shots remind me of Kentucky near Lexington.  Horse country and beautifully maintained pastures
> 
> View attachment 221122


yes almost Identical isn't it , and yes we have horses here too ...


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2022)

This is the village church next to the village hall and cricket ground ..taken yesterday..






..and of course the Ubiquitous ...red phone box which now houses a defibrillator instead of a public phone.. alongside the bus shelter.. 






 which has cushions and books to read  while people are waiting for the rural bus service which runs about 3 times a day


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 25, 2022)

Pics from the courthouse square in Lumpkin GA


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2022)

This is one of a few houses around the village which has an honesty box outside where they sell their extra Duck and Hens' eggs as well as  Honey...


----------



## Furryanimal (May 25, 2022)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 25, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


> View attachment 222421


Those are beautiful flowers, @Furryanimal   what king are they?   Columbine?  Larkspur ?


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2022)

This is 2 houses  in the village with the ubiquitous Phone box and postbox..( the bay window used to be the village shop )...


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2022)

I have taken according to my computer , over 70,000 photos ...well saved over 70,000 taken probably twice that amount..  and for a very amateur but keen photographer, I have to say that I've taken some really lovely pics..IMO>..  so to whittle it down to a top ten would be really hard... but this one is one that would go into my top ten box...I love it.. and I just took it so randomly too,.. not posed , just as I walked past..


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2022)

This one is my numero uno all time favourite along with 2 others taken at the same scene from different angles. It's autumn/winter at the river and woods which run behind my house..


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 29, 2022)

The Wild West comes to Aberdeenshire.  This is the village of 'Tranquility'  the home of the "Northern Rough Riders", a Wild West reenactment society.


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2022)

This is the lake on the other side of the woods behind my house...


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 30, 2022)

Removing a portion of the tree...


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2022)

The Canada Geese in the park


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2022)

Swan family at the creek


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 1, 2022)

A couple of pics taken in my garden this morning.  Thankfully the weather has improved.




A Pieris japonica showing some nice colours.



The apple trees have managed to hold onto some blossom after the terrible weather earlier this week.  You can just make out the lilac flowering beautifully in the hedge.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2022)

Boating at Henley...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2022)

The river lee near my house, and moored up Narrow boats...


----------



## Jean Lambert (Jun 1, 2022)

Great photos!  I can’t for the life of me figure out how to post a photo.  I’m clicking the GIF icon, but still won’t load a picture.  




__
		https://flic.kr/p/5qifuE

Ok, I got it I think.  Gonna post and see if it works.  (I’m new )


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 2, 2022)

The woods behind our place and the drainage canal.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2022)

Lake Nagratin in Almeria Southern Spain... on a winters' day... one of my favourite places of all..






Terrible  picture of me taken at Lake Nagratin


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2022)

Taken from our boat during the covid lockdown...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2022)

the cinnabar moth in my garden


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2022)

The sky over my house....


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2022)

Local park... in the centre of the picture next to the silver car is my Red Citroen that I had when I took this picture


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2022)

5 minutes from my house...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2022)

The next door village, church steeple, and cattle


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2022)

The river that runs along the bottom of my neighbours' garden..


----------



## Pappy (Jun 6, 2022)

After smelling this all day, finally had it for supper. I had to sell my first born to pay for the roast, but it was delicious 
. Added potatoes and onions after I took this photo.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Local park... in the centre of the picture next to the silver car is my Red Citroen that I had when I took this picture


@hollydolly 
What kind of trees are those, Hols?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 6, 2022)

My grandson and I were leaving the waterfront park in Hoboken (N.J.). He was stopped for a red light. I had to snap the first photo because I was so fascinated by this vehicle I'd never seen before. Less than two weeks later, we saw another one in Costco's parking lot....featuring a color that are more me....orange.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 6, 2022)

Lone rose in the building adjacent to our parking lot.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2022)

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly
> What kind of trees are those, Hols?


I believe they're Poplars , Pinks.. not 100 % certain but I think so...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 6, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> My grandson sent me pictures from his phone a few minutes ago.
> Him and his brother then and now.The tall one in the second picture is the younger boy and the girl in the picture is the girl the older boy will be marrying in a few months, she is Precious.View attachment 219077View attachment 219079


How handsome they are...and his fiancee is beautiful.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 6, 2022)

Thanks to my granddaughter she showed me how to take pictures on my cell phone.I never had a cell phone before. The picture is of her and her Mom(my daughter].We were at my granddaughter's dance recital and my grandson and his fiancee. They are getting married in a few months and I love her.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 6, 2022)

This is such a long thread and I can't remember if I posted this already...looking at a few pages I didn't find it.  I was taken by how stunning that wall decor is when I checked into the Marriott (Washington, D.C.) The photo doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 7, 2022)

Took this morning coming home from my walk:


----------



## Pappy (Jun 8, 2022)

This morning on my walk. He was on private property, so I couldn’t get closer..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2022)

Some of my neighbouring horses...


----------



## jet (Jun 9, 2022)

Falmouth


----------



## Pappy (Jun 9, 2022)

Taken Thursday early morning:


----------



## MrPants (Jun 9, 2022)

You can tell you're in a third world country when the electrical/telecommunications infrastructure looks like this 

Wonder who has to go check which wire is loose when the power goes out?


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2022)

Hi @MrPants   Nice to see you here again. Safe travels.


----------



## timoc (Jun 10, 2022)

Random Pictures taken using your Phone​

This is a good one....




and here's another....




and yet another....




I'd take some outside, only I'd have to open the window and the wire is quite short.
By the way, which end of the phone takes the pictures, the part you talk into, or the part you clamp against your ear, I don't understand these new fangled gadgets?


----------



## Trish (Jun 10, 2022)

jet said:


> Falmouth


I love Falmouth.


----------



## jet (Jun 10, 2022)

yes a pretty cool place,used to get water taxi across to there


----------



## kburra (Jun 10, 2022)

Bees,Hakea bush my front Garden.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2022)

I took this photo from my upstairs bedroom window  .. of the wood pigeon, asleep on top of one of my tall dense shrubs...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 14, 2022)

I took my son, youngest grandson and Honorary Daughter out to lunch a few weeks ago. The place is huge and I was so impressed with the decor of the restaurant (Grand Luxe Cafe) that I took a few pictures. I remember seeing it for years whenever we went to the mall and thinking it looked like an expensive venue. The first picture is of the bar area across from the entrance. The second is of one of three dining rooms where customers were not being seated at the time and lastly, I had to take a photo of the ceiling and wall decor.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 14, 2022)

Pappy said:


> Taken Thursday early morning:
> 
> View attachment 224535


Pappy, your photo reminds me of one my son took when he got to the truck yard early in the morning about a year ago. The colors are awesome.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2022)

This is a photo I took of my ex s-i-l, with one of my daughters' rescue dogs..  at their home in the mountains of Spain


----------



## Pepper (Jun 14, 2022)

Incredible pic!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 14, 2022)

My daughter and I visited Garden of the Gods and then strolled around Manitou Spgs (two posts)


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 14, 2022)

Piece of jewelry I bought


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 14, 2022)

Today I took a picture of the outside of my house to email it to my nephew who lives in Georgia.


----------



## Jules (Jun 14, 2022)

@OneEyedDiva  Grand Lux has an amazing menu & food.  Always have leftovers there (the one in Vegas).  

@CinnamonSugar   Both places are spectacular.  I haven’t been in years.  Good choice on jewellery.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 14, 2022)

Jules said:


> @OneEyedDiva  Grand Lux has an amazing menu & food.  Always have leftovers there (the one in Vegas).
> 
> @CinnamonSugar   Both places are spectacular.  I haven’t been in years.  Good choice on jewellery.


Thank you, @Jules   I have several outfits with which it matches.  And the price was right


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 14, 2022)

Pics from the Immersive Van Gogh exhibit, me at the Acropolis last year and our cats watching the birds outside.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2022)

I had to screw in some nails into the fence this evening to hang these butterfly ornaments ... 





and as I  finished this little fella came to see what all the banging was about... his nest is in the tree above the fence..


----------



## MrPants (Jun 22, 2022)

Waterfall.


Another waterfall.


----------



## Jules (Jun 22, 2022)

Does it feel good to be back in Canada, @MrPants?


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 24, 2022)

This came up in my FB memories from about 7 years ago— en route to patient’s home in S GA, happened on this field of sunflowers…  felt like I landed in a VanGogh Or Monet


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## MrPants (Jun 25, 2022)

Jules said:


> Does it feel good to be back in Canada, @MrPants?


Yup! Weather's nice so .... I'm good


----------



## Pappy (Jun 25, 2022)

My sweet lady at Cracker Barrel Thursday night.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2022)

Pappy said:


> My sweet lady at Cracker Barrel Thursday night.
> 
> View attachment 226687


*waves* to Mrs Pappy from London...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 26, 2022)

Jules said:


> @OneEyedDiva  Grand Lux has an amazing menu & food.  Always have leftovers there (the one in Vegas).
> 
> @CinnamonSugar   Both places are spectacular.  I haven’t been in years.  Good choice on jewellery.


I didn't even realize they had other locations until I was looking for a picture online to post of the outside. The one we went to is in Paramus, N.J.  Most of the photos I saw were from the one in Las Vegas I think. Truthfully, what I had was okay...I had gotten the tacos. I only got an appetizer because my son shared part of his with me (he loves the avocado wontons) and I just can't eat that much at one sitting.  I've enjoyed meals better at other restaurants. I'm planning to go back to Grand Lux to treat my son (again), my nephew and my sister in early July. I do want to try other things. I had a problem choosing because they were out of crab cakes (what I really wanted), some dishes contain bacon (don't eat pork) and some dishes were too spicy, etc., etc.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 26, 2022)

It's fun shopping at the Walmart in Teterboro, N.J. because it's right across from a relatively small airport. I love watching the planes coming in for landings. I attempted to get a good shot (first pic) but was sitting in the car and as you can see, didn't do a good job. My son got out and took the other two shots for me. It was drizzling just a little.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2022)

Great place to plane watch... ^^^^

Pet Parrot  which sits outside a store in Spain enjoying the love from passers by


----------



## Pappy (Jun 26, 2022)

This mornings weird sky.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 26, 2022)

I took this picture yesterday of my Grandson and his girlfriend before they took their trip to Vegas.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 26, 2022)

This is the way Mama cat relaxes in the chair.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> I took this picture yesterday of my Grandson and his girlfriend before they took their trip to Vegas.
> View attachment 226768


Nice picture Sassy, do you live by the coast ?


----------



## Colleen (Jun 26, 2022)

I honestly don't understand the fascination with cell phones and especially with taking pictures with them. Truth is...I never carry my phone around with me. I have it in my purse (yes...I still carry a purse) when we go somewhere for emergencies only and I never take pictures with it. I have a camera...a small Kodak digital that has a card in it and I've had it for over 20 years and it takes the best pictures. I'm an old-fashioned, simple gal and at 75 I'm not changing now.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2022)

Colleen said:


> I honestly don't understand the fascination with cell phones and especially with taking pictures with them. Truth is...I never carry my phone around with me. I have it in my purse (yes...I still carry a purse) when we go somewhere for emergencies only and I never take pictures with it. I have a camera...a small Kodak digital that has a card in it and I've had it for over 20 years and it takes the best pictures. I'm an old-fashioned, simple gal and at 75 I'm not changing now.


try comparing your pictures from your old kodak to the ones that we take on our phones...there is no comparison...


----------



## Colleen (Jun 26, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> try comparing your pictures from your old kodak to the ones that we take on our phones...there is no comparison...


Sorry...beg to differ. Have you seen home listings that the realtors have taken pictures with their cell phones. They are terrible. We even had a realtor do a walkthrough of a house we were interested in, and since we were 2000 miles away, she videoed while we (tried) to watch. It was awful. We couldn't see anything clearly. There's NO comparison to a REAL camera.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2022)

Colleen said:


> Sorry...beg to differ. Have you seen home listings that the realtors have taken pictures with their cell phones. They are terrible. We even had a realtor do a walkthrough of a house we were interested in, and since we were 2000 miles away, she videoed while we (tried) to watch. It was awful. We couldn't see anything clearly. There's NO comparison to a REAL camera.


well as an Avid amateur photographer, I have both Camera and phone.. most of the pictures you see on here that I've taken, have been taken either with my Iphone or my early  Blackberry.. they supersede any pics I've taken with My fuji Finepx.... ..I challenge you to take a picture with your kodak, that will beat these pictures taken with my Iphone..


----------



## Colleen (Jun 26, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> well as an Avid amateur photographer, I have both Camera and phone.. most of the pictures you see on here that I've taken, have been taken either with my Iphone or my early  Blackberry.. they supersede any pics I've taken with My fuji Finepx.... ..I challenge you to take a picture with your kodak, that will beat these pictures taken with my Iphone..




OK...here's one:




Here's another



I have a ton of them I could post. I'm NOT a professional photographer by any means but I think my Kodak does just a good a job as your Iphone


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2022)

Colleen said:


> OK...here's one:
> 
> View attachment 226785
> 
> ...


unfortunately much as your pictures are quite nice, they have no depth as mine does with the Iphone...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2022)

Just to remind everyone, this is a thread for pictures taken on your phone.. there are other threads for pictures taken with a camera, or other device..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2022)

Coastal England.. Eastbourne..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2022)

Literally took this photos just 5 mins ago, of the  window next to my desk as the sun is starting to get low in the sky...it's 9pm now


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2022)

yesterday I went to visit the Miniature Model Village .. it's called Bekinscot. It represents a Village  as it would have been a few decades ago.. The railways scale is *1.32.*.. and the village houses and buildings are *1.12*  I'll be putting the photos on the photo thread today as a separate file, but here's a couple. I took them all on my phone ... unfortunately it had just stopped raining heavily when I got there so the skies are grey and everythings' a bit damp.. 

Some of the stores names are very funny...
















if you look in the background of this one, you'll see the comparison with  real people...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 28, 2022)

Looking through some old photos, this was taken on our last holiday pre-Covid.  It shows the sculpture park in LaRoche en Ardenne in Belgium.
There is a little 'road train' that takes you on a tour round the area.  Note the ruins of the castle overlooking the town.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 28, 2022)

Inside our old garage


----------



## Pappy (Jun 28, 2022)

This morning. Weird looking skies last couple of days.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 28, 2022)

Pappy said:


> This mornings weird sky.
> 
> View attachment 226752


Awesome sky and shot Pappy. Very ominous but beautiful at the same time.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2022)

Upstairs seating at the pub at the motorway services yesterday... it was raining.. so no-one was outside, but on a sunny day the seating overlooks a  small lake..







Downstairs at the food court...


----------



## Pappy (Jun 28, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Awesome sky and shot Pappy. Very ominous but beautiful at the same time.


When I first saw it, it reminded me of fire and smoke on the horizon.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 29, 2022)

Trumpet vine flowers in my garden


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Trumpet vine flowers in my garden
> 
> View attachment 227178


I love those, I've got a picture on my phone somewhere that I took last year of purple ones...


----------



## -Oy- (Jun 30, 2022)

Clouds over the Lake District across Morecambe Bay yesterday evening.

iPhone 12ProMax


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2022)

-Oy- said:


> Clouds over the Lake District across Morecambe Bay yesterday evening.
> 
> iPhone 12ProMax


@-Oy- 
As always, the clouds do it for me .. and I'm a big fan of b/w photography. Look at the contrast of the waves in the water.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 1, 2022)

This morning coming back from my walk. Thelma planted two new plants, the middle ones, yesterday. I just hope these will last for awhile. It gets so hot out there in the morning sunrise.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 3, 2022)

Drove by an honor-system farm stand this afternoon. Bought some onions, wish they still had some cantaloupe, bet those were good.  Anyway, not that exciting a pic, just enjoyed seeing some small town life…


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Drove by an honor-system farm stand this afternoon. Bought some onions, wish they still had some cantaloupe, bet those were good.  Anyway, not that exciting a pic, just enjoyed seeing some small town life…
> 
> View attachment 227718


yes we have those here.. they tend to be more often Eggs and honey... than veggies


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jul 3, 2022)

Had a thunderstorm roll through the other day. Left a nice rainbow. We often get doubles, and occasionally tripples'



http://imgur.com/DiptH88




http://imgur.com/RDCZWv0




http://imgur.com/3qs0FlG




http://imgur.com/GPJlw3Y


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 5, 2022)

Informal flowers and shrubs starting to bloom in my garden.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2022)

While I was out having nails done.. and some shopping,...took these photos, on my walk about.. Very hot, so very few people around











the creek


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2022)

..and a few more..


----------



## TC Steve (Jul 11, 2022)

At the lake this weekend!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 11, 2022)

Ameriscot said:


> I love the intensity of colour I often get on my phone's camera.  It's a Samsung Galaxy S5. The S2 took good ones as well.
> These were posted here before on my bike ride photos.
> 
> View attachment 19565
> ...


Yes, great color, and pictures.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 11, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ..and a few more..


So pretty


----------



## Patricia (Jul 11, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Nice Annie...I do remember your pictures from Thailand...
> 
> 
> here's some more from my old Blackberry...
> ...


So pretty


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 11, 2022)

@hollydolly
What I'm (not) noticing is any litter in any of your pictures.
Your roadways , parks and waterways are seem to be absent of trash! 

Are you fined heavily for littering?


----------



## Patricia (Jul 11, 2022)

TC Steve said:


> At the lake this weekend!
> View attachment 228923


Looks like such a nice day.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> @hollydolly
> What I'm (not) noticing is any litter in any of your pictures.
> Your roadways , parks and waterways are seem to be absent of trash!
> 
> Are you fined heavily for littering?


no not really... there is a fine for littering , but it's rarely enforced..especially in the parks.. I think people are just better aware of their surroundings, and don't want to make it look nasty


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 11, 2022)

Just now ....my two roommates  ( old digital camera...flash )


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> no not really... there is a fine for littering , but it's rarely enforced..especially in the parks.. I think people are just better aware of their surroundings, and don't want to make it look nasty


that said, there's parts of the Uk where the litter is disgraceful... but not here


----------



## Right Now (Jul 11, 2022)

On my walk in the park, this little guy hopped right in front of me and waited, so I took his pic thinking he was my prince Charming. Then it hit me.   He's a toad, not a frog!  Just my luck☺

Sorry about the double, can't correct it


----------



## Knight (Jul 11, 2022)

On morning walk today spotted a turtle digging a hole to lay eggs.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 11, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> How good is your phone at taking pictures? I Have an iphone 5c and it takes good enough pictures but not as good as my old Blackberry Curve. I usually use my Camera but I'll use my phone if I don't have my camera with me..
> 
> Come and post the pictures you've taken on your phone..and tell us which phone you used
> 
> ...


So nice when people share pictures, knowing some of us can't travel at this time.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2022)

Patricia said:


> So nice when people share pictures, knowing some of us can't travel at this time.


you're welcome.. I can't travel either at the moment


----------



## MrPants (Jul 16, 2022)

Sunset in Costa Rica - IPhone 7


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 17, 2022)

summer afternoon in S GA… crepe myrtles



whimsical zinnias 



double day lily


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2022)

The pub garden overlooking the river and the lake..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2022)

The village Tearoom


----------



## Pappy (Jul 17, 2022)

Old flag was pretty wore out. Replaced it with this one yesterday.


----------



## DebraMae (Jul 17, 2022)

Sunrise in New Mexico


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 18, 2022)

The telephone company had to mow under our power lines last week. Our forest is pretty thick. )


----------



## DebraMae (Jul 18, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> The telephone company had to mow under our power lines last week. Our forest is pretty thick. )
> 
> View attachment 229945


Looks like they uncovered a varmint!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 18, 2022)

DebraMae said:


> Looks like they uncovered a varmint!


Wow you have sharp eyes...I looked closely and this is what you might be referring to.?


----------



## DebraMae (Jul 18, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Wow you have sharp eyes...I looked closely and this is what you might be referring to.?
> 
> View attachment 229950


Nope, not that good.  The transformer or whatever it is looked to me like a person in the tree before you enlarged it.


----------



## caroln (Jul 18, 2022)

Something I baked recently...Star Bread.


----------



## caroln (Jul 18, 2022)

DebraMae said:


> Nope, not that good.  The transformer or whatever it is looked to me like a person in the tree before you enlarged it.


Me too!


----------



## Teacher Terry (Jul 18, 2022)

Recently went to Ireland.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2022)

Teacher Terry said:


> Recently went to Ireland.


where in Ireland was this, Terry ?


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 18, 2022)

An old one.....


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 18, 2022)

Since I learned how to take pictures on my phone I have become obsessed especially of my grandchildren. This is my oldest grandson and his fiancee


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2022)

Today I went to the park and lakes  in the nearby large town for a stroll, and a drink at the park cafe ... 105 deg ..hottest day in history of the UK ... 

Took the usual photos as I walked around..

There's a kids playground.. as well as the lakes.. but no-one was on the lakes.. can you believe the boathouse was closed on a hot July day ?

Lots of people were in the creek ...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Teacher Terry (Jul 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> where in Ireland was this, Terry ?


The resident dog and I in Sneem, the castle is the Blarney castle and the rest the Rock of Cashell.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2022)

Blackberry Bush






Thistles


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 19, 2022)

Interesting traffic.  It is legal to drive most any agricultural equipment on roads here.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Interesting traffic.  It is legal to drive most any agricultural equipment on roads here.
> View attachment 230068


we have all sorts of farm vehicles driving on the road here, all the time... trouble is most of the rural roads are one car wide..so if we get stuck behind a combine harvester our 5 minute journey could take 20 minutes


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> we have all sorts of farm vehicles driving on the road here, all the time... trouble is most of the rural roads are one car wide..so if we get stuck behind a combine harvester our 5 minute journey could take 20 minutes


Same here.  

What worries me most is that here we have no driver's license requirements to drive agricultural equipment.  Kinda scary to see a 12 year old kid behind the wheel.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Same here.
> 
> What worries me most is that here we have no driver's license requirements to drive agricultural equipment.  Kinda scary to see a 12 year old kid behind the wheel.


here you need a minimum Cat F licence to drive agricultural vehicles on the road... age from 16... A car licence holder automatically has Cat F


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2022)

today a tiny  dragonfly on my shrubs... no more than an inch long..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2022)

also this butterfly when I opened the shed door, was on the front of  my freezer...


----------



## Pappy (Jul 24, 2022)

There were two owls, one hidden, on my neighbors roof this morning and three small birds were giving them heck. Finally chased them off after much fuss and yelling.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2022)

Yesterday...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2022)

..and in the Mall.. a telephone box.. painted and filled with flowers..


----------



## Pappy (Jul 25, 2022)

This morning. Sunrise over the ocean and a very friendly wild bunny.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 26, 2022)

Playing with the settings on my iPhone 

this is some of the lantana in the front yard of my house


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2022)

Today I went over to the Second-Hand  Vintage Emporium at a town in my county about 20 miles north .. the place is Massive.. sells everything vintage apart from vehicles... only trouble is it's quite dark in there, so some of my pics are blurry... but I thought you all might like to see what I was doing today..

Before I got there, I stopped off at this Deli for a drink...






Hot day today...






Inside the Emporium...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2022)

I had to stop myself from buying these 60's black patent knee high boots... 






The above is just a fraction of the whole place.. not even a quarter of it...


----------



## Pepper (Jul 29, 2022)

Drop me off @hollydolly and pick me up in two days!  Love those places!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Drop me off @hollydolly and pick me up in two days!  Love those places!


Exactly.. you could easily spend a couple of days there.. Unfortunately I'd forgotten about it being there.. and parked too far so I was unable to buy anything to carry it 1/2 a mile uphill... so next time I go.. I'll make sure I park in town right next to it..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2022)

Excuse my reflection in this one..
















I thought £500 each for these chairs was a bit steep... nice vintage style chairs, but too much money...


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 29, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Excuse my reflection in this one..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If those chair have leather arms and sides that's a brilliant idea... they'd go prefect in my living room (lounge)...  let me find my checkbook lol


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> If those chair have leather arms and sides that's a brilliant idea... they'd go prefect in my living room (lounge)...  let me find my checkbook lol


yes they do have leather arms and side, and the material is tweed. They're beautiful chairs..  and for a minute I did consider buying one of them.. but I just thought £500 was a little steep..


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 29, 2022)

Got a reminder from Google Photos that I took this picture with whatever phone I had then 11 years ago today so not a current picture but I like it. I took this right next to my condo complex. It was a stormy summer night.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> Got a reminder from Google Photos that I took this picture with whatever phone I had then 11 years ago today so not a current picture but I like it. I took this right next to my condo complex. It was a stormy summer night. View attachment 231841


do you play golf ?


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 29, 2022)

Yes I do.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> Yes I do.


I would think so.. given you have your condo next to the golf course.....that said.. I have a home in Spain.. although not right next to the golf course,....overlooking it... ..and neither of us play golf, but it's a golfing community... 10 mins from the sea..

My house is at the top.. on the left  the tallest of  all the Casas Blanca....


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 29, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I would think so.. given you have your condo next to the golf course.....that said.. I have a home in Spain.. although not right next to the golf course,....overlooking it... ..and neither of us play golf, but it's a golfing community... 10 mins from the sea..
> 
> My house is at the top.. on the left  the tallest of  all the Casas Blancas....


I would have no complaints living next to that course either !


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2022)

Popped into the pub garden for an iced  coke today...


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 2, 2022)

Stepped out the back door for some goat time.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 7, 2022)

Entrance to our park.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2022)

Took this while at the pub overlooking the lake today...

As you can see the grass which is normally lush green, is Burnt to a crisp due to the high temps and no rain for weeks..






My friends ate lunch, but I'm on a diet, so I just had ice cold coke..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2022)

I was just sitting downstairs in the TV room watching a nature programme.. and  started snapping with my phone from where I was sitting.. I didn't get up and tidy.. so it's exactly as it was while I was sitting on the sofa...


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 7, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I was just sitting downstairs in the TV room watching a nature programme.. and  started snapping with my phone from where I was sitting.. I didn't get up and tidy.. so it's exactly as it was while I was sitting on the sofa...


Love that space!


----------



## Jules (Aug 7, 2022)

@hollydolly  Do antique stores there like to dicker about prices?  As I understand it here, they’re willing to entertain offers; personally I don’t like doing that.  Maybe you could get one of those chairs for a few pounds less.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2022)

Jules said:


> @hollydolly  Do antique stores there like to dicker about prices?  As I understand it here, they’re willing to entertain offers; personally I don’t like doing that.  Maybe you could get one of those chairs for a few pounds less.


what chairs ?


----------



## Jules (Aug 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> what chairs ?


The two with leather bound arms that were 500 pounds.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2022)

Jules said:


> The two with leather bound arms that were 500 pounds.


oh in the antique/vintage store ?

No they actually won't take an offer, and i know this because in the same store, on the same day, they were selling a vintage Television studios light.., and as it's the place where my husband works, I asked the price.. it was far more than it was worth so I asked if they would take a £10 reduction.. the answer was a firm NO!!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 8, 2022)

Added a Ring camera in the back of the house along with the floodlights. The Ring doorbell and front camera were already there.


----------



## DebraMae (Aug 8, 2022)

Did some yard work today and when I went to the shed to put my tools up this little guy was hanging out there.  According to Google he is a Rosy Maple Moth.  I don't have any maples but they evidently like oaks too.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2022)

DebraMae said:


> View attachment 233589
> 
> Did some yard work today and when I went to the shed to put my tools up this little guy was hanging out there.  According to Google he is a Rosy Maple Moth.  I don't have any maples but they evidently like oaks too.


lovely colour, like a penny sweet... never seen one that colour before..


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 10, 2022)

A real lazy photo.  I'm lying back in my armchair watching the world go by, so I picked up my camera and took this pic of my view looking from my lounge.  The strange dark figure is a little tree decoration that I'm too lazy to move.  Simply not used to the warm weather

(forgot to close the bedroom window last night and our neighbours rooster started crowing at 4:30 am.  I'll strangle that bird one of these days)



Since taking this photo, the farmer is out with his tractor and baler.  It's fun to watch as it collects, binds and then, like a large mechanical chicken, lays large round bales of hay.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 10, 2022)

I was making Italian Wedding Soup.
Washing the escarole.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2022)

A part of the grounds belonging to my Doctors surgery ( office)...taken this afternoon


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2022)

The last of my roses  which have almost all died back at the front of my house..


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 11, 2022)

Mama's perch.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Aug 11, 2022)

A few from the house, and one of Li'l Bit begging a ride.



http://imgur.com/y2HwOos


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2022)

@Geezer Garage ..this is the message I'm getting for the first and last photo of yours. Never had this before..

_Firefox Can’t Open This Page

To protect your security, imgur.com will not allow Firefox to display the page if another site has embedded it._


----------



## Geezer Garage (Aug 11, 2022)

Me either, just tried to fix it, and it did the same thing to one that already was up after deleting the two with the odd message.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Aug 11, 2022)

Try again.


http://imgur.com/RWwzmV0


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Try again.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/RWwzmV0


Can see this one ^^^^


----------



## Geezer Garage (Aug 11, 2022)

http://imgur.com/SGp5aTa


----------



## Geezer Garage (Aug 11, 2022)

It seems to just want to allow one at a time. Internet is very slow today for some reason.



http://imgur.com/yDb8Iar


----------



## Pappy (Aug 12, 2022)

Tried to get the pretty red sunrise from my chair, but this photo doesn’t do it justice.


----------



## C50 (Aug 12, 2022)

The thread title is "random" so these fit the bill.  Internet guys laid a cable at my house this week, this is how they left the cable cover on the pole at the end of my drive.  It's even worse then these couple of pictures show, the guy must have been drunk or on crack.   It bothers me so much I will redo it myself,  I won't even call and complain because they would just send another bozo out.


----------



## MrPants (Aug 15, 2022)

Tonight at the end of the street just before sunset. (IPhone 7)


----------



## MrPants (Aug 17, 2022)

Nice flower. Not sure what it is though


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2022)

taken at the Norfolk coast


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 17, 2022)

MrPants said:


> Nice flower. Not sure what it is though
> View attachment 234941


Lantana, @MrPants


----------



## MrPants (Aug 17, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Lantana, @MrPants


Thank you @CinnamonSugar 

Any chance you know this one? I believe it's an annual but can't be sure.


----------



## DebraMae (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2022)

MrPants said:


> Thank you @CinnamonSugar
> 
> Any chance you know this one? I believe it's an annual but can't be sure.
> View attachment 234942


Ptilotus exaltatus Joey wildflowers...native to Australia..​


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2022)

Hawk I took a picture of in Spain.. at a Birds of Prey outdoor  show..


----------



## Pappy (Aug 18, 2022)

My family is visiting this week and are getting ready to go to Universal Studios in Orlando.
L to R: My granddaughter (the artist whose pictures I’ve posted before, my daughter and my great granddaughter who is 13 years old.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2022)

Pappy said:


> My family is visiting this week and are getting ready to go to Universal Studios in Orlando.
> L to R: My granddaughter (the artist whose pictures I’ve posted before, my daughter and my great granddaughter who is 13 years old.
> 
> View attachment 234996


Lovely picture... the 13 year old is going to be very tall isn't she ?


----------



## Pappy (Aug 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Lovely picture... the 13 year old is going to be very tall isn't she ?


Very tall. Her brother is 16 and 6 foot 6 inches tall.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 18, 2022)

Magnolia blossom (with pollinating winged-friend) and ripening seed pod


----------



## 911 (Aug 18, 2022)

Fire I was called to.


----------



## MrPants (Aug 18, 2022)

End of the street for my nightly 3 block stroll to catch natures evening show:


----------



## Jules (Aug 18, 2022)

@MrPants, I‘m envious of your location.  Ontario on one of the Great Lakes?  I see the ships.


----------



## MrPants (Aug 18, 2022)

Jules said:


> @MrPants, I‘m envious of your location.  Ontario on one of the Great Lakes?  I see the ships.


Western end of Lake Ontario and yes, those are a couple of lake freighters plus a small sailboat out for a sunset cruise I expect. Just bought a house here late last month 
Never owed a house before due to my job situation and moving around every 6 months or so but need a home base now that I'm retired.

Already feels like home


----------



## Jules (Aug 18, 2022)

@MrPants, Congratulations on your first home, especially one so close to the lake.


----------



## 911 (Aug 19, 2022)

Pappy said:


> Very tall. Her brother is 16 and 6 foot 6 inches tall.


She should consider a career with the Pennsylvania State Police. New York isn’t that far from PA. She could move just over the line. I know they were trying to recruit taller females. We had one female that was 4 ft 10 in. She would need a 2-year degree in Criminal Justice. Salary after 1 year is now about $72,000. Worth considering.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 19, 2022)

911 said:


> She should consider a career with the Pennsylvania State Police. New York isn’t that far from PA. She could move just over the line. I know they were trying to recruit taller females. We had one female that was 4 ft 10 in. She would need a 2-year degree in Criminal Justice. Salary after 1 year is now about $72,000. Worth considering.


Thank you 911. Will pass along your message.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2022)

The outdoor seating area at my fave pub... sadly due to the Covid pub closures for 2 years, this pub along with hundreds of others didn't survive the lack of revenue.. and had to close..


----------



## MrPants (Aug 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> The outdoor seating area at my fave pub... sadly due to the Covid pub closures for 2 years, this pub along with hundreds of others didn't survive the lack of revenue.. and had to close..


Nice setting  
Can see myself relaxing there enjoying an adult beverage and maybe a snack!


----------



## MrPants (Aug 19, 2022)

Weird cloud formation tonight at sunset.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 20, 2022)

On my walk this morning, a steady light show over the ocean. Was exciting to watch.


----------



## 911 (Aug 20, 2022)

911 said:


> View attachment 235028
> Fire I was called to.
> View attachment 235029


This fire was started by the stupid homeowner trying to start his briquettes for his grill with regular starting fluid. He told us that he didn't know it took about a half hour before the charcoal would get hot enough to put the meat on, so he threw some gas on the charcoal and it exploded. I just stared at him. I wanted to ask him if he was really that stupid? 

The insurance company ended up forgiving his stupidity and built him a whole new home on the same lot after clearing and cleaning up the lot. The estimate of damages given to me for the report was $415,000.00, which included the lot. The lots were selling for $100,000 for a half acre lot. The lot was already paid for. So that meant he had the whole $415,000 to build  a new house. He was lucky that the insurance company didn't sue him.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2022)

Our Dinner table at the Beach in Southern Spain, last time we were there in 2019


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 22, 2022)

This is just a volunteer plant (aka a weed) climbing the chain link fence in my yard but the flowers sure are purdy


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 22, 2022)

Going by on the St Lawerence while we were down there walking Carl last Thursday...


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 22, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> This is just a volunteer plant (aka a weed) climbing the chain link fence in my yard but the flowers sure are purdy
> 
> View attachment 235721


Thought it was jasmine at first glance.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 22, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> Thought it was jasmine at first glance.


Yes it has the look but no scent


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 22, 2022)

Tall ship from Spain In Brockville, Ontario...


----------



## -Oy- (Aug 23, 2022)

There are photos everywhere. M6 Motorway Services - Lancaster.

iPhone12


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 23, 2022)

The deck and gazebo Lorie and I built the beginning of the summer...


----------



## Been There (Aug 23, 2022)

Marine AAV


----------



## Been There (Aug 23, 2022)

Ground Zero after the towers were cleaned up.


----------



## Been There (Aug 23, 2022)

F/A-18 Catapult.


----------



## Been There (Aug 23, 2022)

On Safari


----------



## Been There (Aug 23, 2022)

My AR-15


----------



## Been There (Aug 23, 2022)

On R&R


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2022)

A tourist bus at the coast last week..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2022)

Canal-side Pub...


----------



## Pappy (Aug 23, 2022)

Another shot as I got home from my morning walk today:


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2022)

My favourite grandfurkid.. Digger...


----------



## 911 (Aug 23, 2022)

Our new cars.


----------



## Been There (Aug 24, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> A tourist bus at the coast last week..


I think England has the coolest looking buses.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2022)

Tugboat Theodore in Brockville, Ontario, Summer 2022


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2022)

As you can see our roads are very narrow.. this is my lane...


----------



## -Oy- (Aug 24, 2022)

Clara - iPhoneX


----------



## Pinky (Aug 24, 2022)

-Oy- said:


> Clara - iPhoneX


Such a precious kitty cat


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 25, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Our Dinner table at the Beach in Southern Spain, last time we were there in 2019


A real Shirley Valentine moment


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> A real Shirley Valentine moment


I've never seen that film..( I'm aware vaguely of the storyline).. but I'll take your word for it... ..just to add.. that's my husband at the table..


----------



## fatboy (Aug 26, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


nice picture holly  you could frame it and hang it on a wall.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2022)

fatboy said:


> nice picture holly  you could frame it and hang it on a wall.


No need tbh.. it's right next door.... pretty much..I can see it whenever I want.. but thanks for the compliment..


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## -Oy- (Aug 27, 2022)

"Lost in Steam" - Bury Bolton Street Station. iPhoneX.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2022)

The  Village Churchyard


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2022)

Spanish Market...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2022)

...and one of the many Cafe/ Bars in the market...


----------



## Pappy (Aug 28, 2022)

Getting home from my walk this morning. My Florida room @ 6:51, still quite dark.


----------



## -Oy- (Aug 31, 2022)

My office for the day today (could also be for the coffee thread lol.)


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 3, 2022)

This lunar moth was poised on the wall outside the hospital entrance today


----------



## Pappy (Sep 3, 2022)

As I come into my Florida room, this 1937 NY license plate greets me and was given to me on my birthday by my dad years ago. Took this photo this am.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

-Oy- said:


> My office for the day today (could also be for the coffee thread lol.)


That's a very clean looking Hyde...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

My neighbours' Horse..


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 4, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> That's a very clean looking Hyde...


Dr Jekyll cleaned it up


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 4, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> My neighbours' Horse..


She looks like she wants to sell you some Girl Scout cookies… ask if there’s any Thin Mints left


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

Beach huts at our nearest coast...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

The heron on the opposite river bank to where I was...


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 5, 2022)

Waiting for coffee by the sea at the Midland Hotel, Morecambe.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 5, 2022)

Just taking it easy and probably on Senior Forum.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2022)

The Creek


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2022)

Canada's First Train Tunnel here in Brockville, Ontario


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Timewise 60+ (Sep 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


Holly, you have an 'artist's 'eye', nice shot.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Holly, you have an 'artist's 'eye', nice shot.


thank you Timewise... you're very kind


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2022)

Yesterday... a Vintage Ice cream Van at Ely... it was doing a roaring business.. we waited until there was a gao in the custom before taking the pic...


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2022)

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 238806


This pic has been doing the rounds of the internet for decades...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 11, 2022)

My sister sent me this pic of the sunrise at her home in Southern Nevada this AM   the desert has the *best* sunrises and sunsets!


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> This pic has been doing the rounds of the internet for decades...


Yup and I found it on my phone...


----------



## Pappy (Sep 14, 2022)

Yesterdays blue and orange sunrise.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2022)

mike4lorie said:


> Yup and I found it on my phone...
> 
> View attachment 239396


Mike..this thread is for Pictures you've taken yourself with your phone..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

One of the churches situated in the town centre  in my local small Market town opened their roof this week  to allow people to take photos  of the surrounding town..
 This is our main arterial road through town..




the  4 storey Building to the left with all the windows, is the Local Fire station..




 In the other direction.. to the left the Church graveyard.. and on the right.. people's rear  gardens


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 18, 2022)

Taken a few  years ago in the Tokyo airport.


----------



## C50 (Sep 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Yesterday... a Vintage Ice cream Van at Ely... it was doing a roaring business.. we waited until there was a gao in the custom before taking the pic...



How fun that would be to own and run a little business from!


----------



## C50 (Sep 18, 2022)

Taken on my walk yesterday morning.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

Like @C50..these are a couple of refection photos I've taken out of many... these ones at the Narrowboat Marina..


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 18, 2022)

Sunrise from the old house...


----------



## Pappy (Sep 19, 2022)

Thiese photos are our main entrance to our community and a long roll of trees run the whole length of the street. The freaking greedy developers have purchased the land and the woods will be gone soon to make room for more housing.  I took these this morning.


----------



## DebraMae (Sep 20, 2022)

My morning walk in Red River.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 21, 2022)

Taken yesterday early morning at our club house. Always looks so nice and our volunteers do a great job.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2022)

C50 said:


> How fun that would be to own and run a little business from!


..and they do a roaring trade with the tourists and day trippers...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 23, 2022)

Our cat, Sylvester, enjoying the evening through the open bedroom window


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 23, 2022)

Seeing the truck does not fit in the workshop... 2 inches to spare on both ends...


----------



## Pappy (Sep 24, 2022)

Our pretty sunrise.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2022)

The Village tearoom...





one of the local farms... today..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2022)

The river and willow trees at the park..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2022)

..another of our local park


----------



## Kaila (Sep 24, 2022)

I love these spots, @hollydolly 

Nice photos of them, too!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I love these spots, @hollydolly
> 
> Nice photos of them, too!


thanks Kaila.. they're just a few minutes from my house...


----------



## Kaila (Sep 24, 2022)

Nice peaceful destinations, @hollydolly  !


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Nice peaceful destinations, @hollydolly  !


yes I suppose they are.. we're so used to them we take them for granted really. We should see them more through visitors eyes..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2022)

The geese which fly over my house morning and early evening.. flying over the nearby river...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2022)

The fruit of the Rowan tree...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2022)

Timber framed house locally...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2022)

Local railway Viaduct...


----------



## Pappy (Sep 25, 2022)

This is what happens when your neighbor doesn’t make arrangements to have a caretaker for their lawn. I’m very disgusted at looking at this. I hope our HOA is on this. If the HOA hires someone to do it, it’ll be very pricey for them.


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 29, 2022)

Marigolds that  double as Fall  flowers.  Hope to get some seeds  from them  for next year.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2022)

Our local park


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2022)

The local Marina


----------



## C50 (Oct 1, 2022)

On my back doorknob waiting to sting my little finger.  Dirty bugger.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 1, 2022)

View from my chair as  I sit at the keyboard


----------



## Pappy (Oct 2, 2022)

Sitting in my comfortable lift chair ready to watch the sun come up and our air purifier.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2022)

Old retired horses in the paddock...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 2, 2022)

Five years ago today I was in London…. The rest of the party I was with had gone off to a football game and I had the town to myself . After church I took the train to visit the British Library and had lunch in this pub.  Loved it! (All if it)


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2022)

Part of the Lane leading to my house...


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Local railway Viaduct...


Quite fond of trains myself. From a different era though.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 2, 2022)

Look out front window at one of my many hummingbird feeders this summer


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 3, 2022)

Two tickets from the railway museum in Utrecht.  I just thought that they were rather nice.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2022)

This is a house in the village where the owners are animal lovers, and of course as we live in the countryside next to the woods people come to walk their dogs.. so this occupant puts fresh water out for the dogs and a Jar of Doggie biscuits out for pet  owners to treat their dogs if they so wish..


----------



## Pappy (Oct 4, 2022)

My golf cart is busted. Going to see someone today if it’s worth the repairs.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 5, 2022)

Just messing around, I took this shot of the ceiling light in my lounge.  It has 15 LED bulbs.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2022)

15 is a lot in one Light fitting.. my chandelier has 8.. and I have 2 of them in the livingroom....total of 16 bulbs







 ETA...I rarely ever have my big lights on in the livingroom... instead I use the table lamps..


----------



## Pappy (Oct 5, 2022)

Getting home this morning from my walk. Replaced my American flag the other day.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 7, 2022)

This is the bouquet that was on my desk this morning to wish me happy retirement


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2022)

ooooh lovely.... you and me both got Flowers today CS...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> This is the bouquet that was on my desk this morning to wish me happy retirement
> 
> View attachment 243441


Congratulations on your retirement Cinnamon Sugar!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 7, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Congratulations on your retirement Cinnamon Sugar!


Thanks @SeaBreeze


----------



## Pappy (Oct 7, 2022)

This mornings sunrise in our park.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2022)

This morning here.... sunny but chilly... work going on in the fields and a pic of  the village green, very peaceful


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2022)

walking over the park bridge..


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 13, 2022)

'Shroom Island on a tree stump this afternoon. iPhone 12.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 13, 2022)

Lovely pics, everyone! iPhone cameras have such good resolution ..


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Lovely pics, everyone! iPhone cameras have such good resolution ..


Thanks Pinks.. but I've seen some horrible pictures taken with an Iphone... also Oy is probably  taking his with his very expensive pro camera..


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Thanks Pinks.. but I've seen some horrible pictures taken with an Iphone... also Oy is probably  taking his with his very expensive pro camera..


The 'shrooms were taken with his iPhone 12 .. sharp!


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 13, 2022)

It's more about Robin Hood than the Bow & Arrow


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2022)

-Oy- said:


> It's more about Robin Hood than the Bow & Arrow


Well that's what people tell me too... but tbh, I know for a fact I could never take the vast majority of photos you take with your camera on my iphones


----------



## Tommy (Oct 14, 2022)

-Oy- said:


> It's more about Robin Hood than the Bow & Arrow


Great reply!!  That analogy is as stunning as your photographs.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2022)

Late afternoon on the river...


----------



## DebraMae (Oct 24, 2022)

Near Clayton New Mexico.  An old pickup pulled up behind me, a woman jumped out and said "Those are mine.  Would you like to see them closer?"


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2022)

We have a horse rescue farm near us.. and 4 of the oldies decided they'd like to come and visit the people on the outside for a change, and here they are bold as brass, visiting  the neighbours nicely..


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> We have a horse rescue farm near us.. and 4 of the oldies decided they'd like to come and visit the people on the outside for a change, and here they are bold as brass, visiting  the neighbours nicely..


Well, @hollydolly, I guess "The Grass is Always Greener" was just proved true again, lol


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Well, @hollydolly, I guess "The Grass is Always Greener" was just proved true again, lol


that's exactly what I was thinking when I saw them...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2022)

The entrance to our Market Town Square..


----------



## Pappy (Nov 4, 2022)

My flag waving in the wind and my golf cart I’m updating. Friday, November 4th, sitting in my rocking chair and reading a book on my iPad.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2022)

Sailing past one of our local pubs


----------



## charry (Nov 7, 2022)

iPhone 8
Latest sunsets and hubby


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2022)

Sunrise in our market town..


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 9, 2022)

I don't have a fancy camera, and I only have a phone that makes phone calls,  but there was a full moon last night and while I was howling at it, I took this photo..   We are lucky to have very little light pollution.


Hoooowl...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2022)

At our nearby church , a free exchange library..


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2022)

My local small market town.. fiesta time


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 16, 2022)

Couple late autumn shots around town today.  The second is the blueberry bushes in my backyard





nothing earthshaking but I am challenging myself to be more observant and take pics everyday so I will improve


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)

My first house... this was the first house we lived in as  a young married couple 46 years ago  ( it's a couple of miles from here) .. it's a riverside cottage terrace house.. which extends back a long way so at first glance it may look small but it's surprisingly large. Only trouble is that the  stairs very steep, so furniture can't get upstairs , the windows have to be  removed and the furniture hoisted up and in... 

Ours was the 3rd house from the left... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with the roses and the white  fence


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)

The paddocks behind my house..


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 17, 2022)

Late-blooming roses in my yard


----------



## charry (Nov 17, 2022)

I’ve found a secret gate !!


----------



## charry (Nov 17, 2022)

The bungalow my hubby designed and rebuilt ……


----------



## rasmusjc (Nov 17, 2022)

One of my prized photos in 2014 with my Samsung S9+ Android Phone.  Especially since it was taken before Notre Dame burned.


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 17, 2022)

charry said:


> I’ve found a secret gate !!View attachment 250704


In to the secret garden....


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 17, 2022)

I had an Apple cell phone until I gave it to my husband when his broke. One of the pictures I took was of my daughter and her daughter.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> My first house... this was the first house we lived in as  a young married couple 46 years ago  ( it's a couple of miles from here) .. it's a riverside cottage terrace house.. which extends back a long way so at first glance it may look small but it's surprisingly large. Only trouble is that the  stairs very steep, so furniture can't get upstairs , the windows have to be  removed and the furniture hoisted up and in...
> 
> Ours was the 3rd house from the left...
> 
> ...


Beautiful setting.  
I appreciate the problems with getting the furniture in.  My house has the lounge upstairs (biggest room and best view) and getting the sofa in was a real job!  I ended up having to remove the lounge door and a section of banister as well as unzipping all the cushions from the sofa.  We can't get things in through the window as it is in two sections with a stone division.
Now Mrs. L feels that we should get a new suite, but we would have to measure it very carefully to make sure it could get into the lounge.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> Beautiful setting.
> I appreciate the problems with getting the furniture in.  My house has the lounge upstairs (biggest room and best view) and getting the sofa in was a real job!  I ended up having to remove the lounge door and a section of banister as well as unzipping all the cushions from the sofa.  We can't get things in through the window as it is in two sections with a stone division.
> Now Mrs. L feels that we should get a new suite, but we would have to measure it very carefully to make sure it could get into the lounge.
> 
> View attachment 250838


I have the same problem with this house .. the foyer is so narrow, that a sofa brought in through the front door, then having to turn right is almost impossible due to the nearness of the Bannister on the stairs.. similar set up to your stairs... but the opposite way around.. so as you say either everything has to be taken apart to get it through the door ( legs off, cushions off).. and  it has to be carefully measured... or the other option is to get modular furniture which is what I'm thinking of doing next time.


----------



## charry (Nov 18, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> In to the secret garden....


not sure where it goes yet dobielvr


----------



## rasmusjc (Nov 25, 2022)

Here's one taken with my Samsung S20 plus phone on July 16, 2019:

 

Budapest...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 27, 2022)

One of the stately live oaks in our area


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2022)

The front Facade of the Retail shopping park in the Town I go to in the next county...this looks out over the Car  park


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2022)

Chickens in the nearby Farm ..


----------



## 1955 (Nov 27, 2022)

I thought this was a cedar stump until I realized it was under power.  They can move pretty fast when they have too.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 28, 2022)

I know I’ve posted this before but it came up on my photo feed with reminder i took it on this day in 2019 (in a park in Houston).  One of my all-time fave pics


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2022)

Boating at the canal ..


----------



## 1955 (Nov 28, 2022)

On my regular walking route I go by this Lilly Pond. It’s always interesting how it changes with the seasons. On the left side there is a beaver den where the dead tree is laying down in the water. It’s always a treat to see them at work.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 29, 2022)

I mentioned the multi-colored Bradford pear trees   Here’s one from my afternoon walk hat has just about every color represented from gold to such a deep red/burgundy it looks purple


----------



## charry (Dec 1, 2022)

Taken just now from
Lounge


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 1, 2022)

charry said:


> Taken just now from
> Lounge
> 
> View attachment 253283


Pretty view.
Is that a new Lexus sitting out there in the cold?


----------



## charry (Dec 1, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> Pretty view.
> Is that a new Lexus sitting out there in the cold?


Lol lol  no …my new Peugeot …..


----------



## charry (Dec 1, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I mentioned the multi-colored Bradford pear trees   Here’s one from my afternoon walk hat has just about every color represented from gold to such a deep red/burgundy it looks purple
> 
> View attachment 252953


Beautiful cinnamonx


----------



## Been There (Dec 1, 2022)

Pappy said:


> My golf cart is busted. Going to see someone today if it’s worth the repairs.
> 
> View attachment 242872


You have some nice grass. Do you have sprinklers in your yard?


----------



## Pappy (Dec 1, 2022)

Been There said:


> You have some nice grass. Do you have sprinklers in your yard?


No Been There, My neighbor who mows lawns for a living takes care of several lawns in our community.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2022)

At the street cafe/restaurant..


----------



## 1955 (Dec 2, 2022)

On my walk today the beavers have been busy at the Lilly pond. We had a freeze so all the Lillie's are gone for now.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2022)

The woods and field behind my house..


----------



## Pappy (Dec 3, 2022)

Looking out my front windows as a brand new day is starting.


----------



## bowmore (Dec 3, 2022)

Views of two of the Santa Barbara Channel Islands. Taken from my window.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 4, 2022)

My Christmas Cactus is now in full bloom, so I just took a picture of it.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 4, 2022)

bowmore said:


> Views of two of the Santa Barbara Channel Islands. Taken from my window.
> 
> View attachment 253706View attachment 253707


@bowmore my California geography is hazy after 40+ yrs….  Catalina is one of those islands?


----------



## 1955 (Dec 4, 2022)

bowmore said:


> Views of two of the Santa Barbara Channel Islands. Taken from my window.


Brings back memories.  Looks like Anacapa Island first picture to the left & Santa Cruz to the right.  We would dive at Anacapa then go over to Santa Cruz to throw the hook out for the night.


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 4, 2022)

Yes, that table is/was being snowed on. It was a tad thicker about 20 min ago. I'm in my safe park area. Nice little propane heater to keep warm.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## bowmore (Dec 4, 2022)

1955 said:


> Brings back memories.  Looks like Anacapa Island first picture to the left & Santa Cruz to the right.  We would dive at Anacapa then go over to Santa Cruz to throw the hook out for the night.


You are correct. It is a great view


----------



## hearlady (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 4, 2022)

Camilla-type flowering shrub that blooms this time of year…. Not sure the name but a pretty pink, on the magenta side


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 4, 2022)

I was at a convention and this lighting struck me as being interesting and beautiful.


----------



## MarkD (Dec 4, 2022)

I know I pulled some photos off my Flickr account to share here but don’t think I did.  I may inadvertently be proving my qualifications for posting on these forums if I already did so. 

Ten or so years ago at our local dog park on the San Francisco bay. It was a moist day which I suspect made these huge bubbles even more amazing.











The information on the last photo says it was taken on an iPhone 4s.  I guess …


----------



## MrPants (Dec 4, 2022)

Thunderstorm approaches at sunset Dec. 4, 2022 - La Romana; D.R. (IPhone7)


----------



## MarkD (Dec 5, 2022)

These two photos have always surprised me with what they do with the light on the plants.   I still like them.

In this one the succulents in the foreground are stunning but the plants just above and behind them have a ghostly quality I really like. 



This one shows the texture of the leaves and flowers of a cloud forest plant whose popular name is Giant Groundsel. Lots of plants we know as little things become giants in high altitude tropical forests.  I especially like the reflection of a flower in the wet sheen on that one leaf.


----------



## MarkD (Dec 5, 2022)

MrPants said:


> Thunderstorm approaches at sunset Dec. 4, 2022 - La Romana; D.R. (IPhone7)
> View attachment 253934
> 
> View attachment 253935



Awe inspiring.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

Mr Robin on the garden fence...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2022)

This I took about 20 minutes ago... 

The picture on the right  is one I made myself.. from start to finish,  including the framing... it's approx 28'' x 20 inches

The picture on the left is slightly  larger.. cost me an arm and half a leg to buy ready made... and was delivered late this afternoon. 

If I may blow my own trumpet for a second, I think my picture on the right look every bit as good as the ready made one on the left.. . The only discernable difference between the 2 is that my Frame is lightweight..faux fake Chrome..  with a plywood back... the Balenciaga.. also has a Faux chrome frame but  has a solid wood rear.. which make it very heavy to lift, and will be a challenge to hang..


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> This I took about 20 minutes ago...
> 
> The picture on the right  is one I made myself.. from start to finish,  including the framing... it's approx 28'' x 20 inches
> 
> ...


They are both beautiful @hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> They are both beautiful @hollydolly


Thank you CS... I've got a 3rd frame , and I'm looking for inspiration as to what picture to put in it.. They are Large frames, so not every picture lend itself well to being enlarged ..and of course I want it to be B&W.. once I find something and frame it, I'll put the 3 up on the same wall... at least that's my plan..


----------



## Geezer Garage (Dec 13, 2022)

On the way out to the shop this morning. The T-Bird is under there somewhere. Li'l Bit sporting her new service dog jacket, and the Peterbuilt under an amazing sky.





https://i.imgur.com/Z0fyUEs.jpg[/img]']https://i.imgur.com/jo4HxMt.jpg[/img]']


----------



## 1955 (Dec 14, 2022)

Another great sunset in the Ozarks


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2022)

Can't remember if I posted this one... too lazy to scroll back ...


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 14, 2022)

Our cat Tom Tom jumped up about 4ft to get on this shelf. He is visiting a figurine statue of Quan Yin.


----------



## MrPants (Dec 14, 2022)

Bluenose II schooner leaving Lunenburg harbour in the early morning mist for a sail in the Atlantic.
IPhone 7; Sept. 2021.


----------



## Magna-Carta (Dec 15, 2022)

Inside the Royal Albert Hall, London.  About half hour before the Cirque du Soleil show started.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 15, 2022)

I took this one, off of a webpage, with my phone.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2022)

Magna-Carta said:


> Inside the Royal Albert Hall, London.  About half hour before the Cirque du Soleil show started.
> 
> View attachment 256204


Love the Albert Hall... O/H has worked there many times


----------



## Magna-Carta (Dec 15, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Love the Albert Hall... O/H has worked there many times


I've been thair many times.  I think I need an excuse to go back again.

The photo is when I took my niece / goddughter there when she was 10.  She had never been on a plane before, so decided to fly with her from Manchester to Heathrow. Spent 3 days in London, the Royal Albert Hall being on the evening of the last day.  Then we came back on a Pendolino Tiltling Train.  The whole thing was quite an adventure for her.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 15, 2022)

Took these the other day of our main bedroom:


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2022)

Beautiful..and Immaculate @Pappy  ^^^


----------



## Magna-Carta (Dec 19, 2022)

Machu Picchu.  I took the bear along on the trip just so I could take a photo of him.  The only thing was, everyone else there seemed to want to take a photo of him too.

You should have seen the amount of marmalade sandwiches I had to smuggle through customs to keep him happy during the trip!


----------



## MarkD (Dec 19, 2022)

Magna-Carta said:


> Machu Picchu.  I took the bear along on the trip just so I could take a photo of him.  The only thing was, everyone else thair seemed to want to take a photo of him too.
> 
> You should have seen the amount of marmalade sandwiches I had to smuggle through customs to keep him happy during the trip!
> 
> ...


Hope you didn’t get stuck there.  Was it during recent political events?


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2022)

Magna-Carta said:


> Machu Picchu.  I took the bear along on the trip just so I could take a photo of him.  The only thing was, everyone else thair seemed to want to take a photo of him too.
> 
> You should have seen the amount of marmalade sandwiches I had to smuggle through customs to keep him happy during the trip!
> 
> ...


I love it!


----------



## Magna-Carta (Dec 19, 2022)

MarkD said:


> Hope you didn’t get stuck there.  Was it during recent political events?


No these photos were taken on my phone 15 years ago.  Although we did almost get stuck there.  Our last day in Peru was on the 15th August 2007.  We flew from Cusco to Lima with the intention of flying out of Lima 6 hours later.  We killed time by taking a taxi to an affluent area called Miraflores & had a meal there.  In Miraflores we got caught in a 8.0 magnitude earthquake.  Up until then my idea of an earthquake was something that lasted for about 10 seconds.  This one lasted two & half minutes.  At the time those two & half minutes seemed like an eternity. And then followed by several aftershocks.


----------



## MarkD (Dec 20, 2022)

I live on one of the most active faults going but have never been through such a big and long earthquake as that!   Incredible.  I don’t imagine you were thrilled to experience it at the time but that is one heck of a tale to tell you have there now. 

I was in Oakland for the Loma Prieta earthquake in 1989 at 6.9 lasted only 8-15 seconds which still seemed freakishly long compared to most. I was in a car on a raised off ramp waiting for a light and at first thought the engine was racing. Then I noticed the street light poles whipping around like fly fishing poles and knew.

Luckily my wife was out of town so I had to get off the freeway early to pick up my stepson from choir practice. Otherwise I’d have been on the lower part of the Cypress Structure.


__
		https://flic.kr/p/bsg3rB


----------



## Pappy (Dec 20, 2022)

My living room, 65 inch tv and my Florida gators blanket covering up my cold feet.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 20, 2022)

This was taken in the Teterboro, N.J. Walmart parking lot that is across the street from Teterboro airport. I couldn't get the planes coming in from the car (it was starting to drizzle) so my son got out and took this one.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 21, 2022)

Outside of Caesar's casino in Atlantic City


And this was the water, light show that used to be in the Pier mall in A.C. until a developer came in to remodel the mall and removed it. Too bad It was the best attraction in the mall !


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2022)

The village one and only church


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## MarkD (Dec 21, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


Snow sure Is does make for some picturesque scenery - at least until it all turns to mud.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2022)

Inside heaven  our little town old fashioned sweet shoppe..


----------



## MarkD (Dec 22, 2022)

Some recent pictures that don’t quite fit anywhere else and though they’re not entirely random they are current. 

European birches reflected in the pond.



My dogs standing on a bench to look at people in the park and squirrels.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2022)

At the garden centre...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2022)

The  little courtyard at our town hotel bar


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 27, 2022)

Christmas morning at the beach.  Elder daughter just can't resist a go on the kids' playground!


----------



## MarkD (Dec 27, 2022)

Shot this one of my pooches while resting on my way back up from the beach on yesterday’s walk. 



This beach at Fort Funston is located at the southern most point along San Francisco’s Pacific shoreline.


----------



## charry (Dec 27, 2022)

Taken just now from my window x


----------



## MarkD (Dec 27, 2022)

You may have a horse infestation in your garden.


----------



## charry (Dec 27, 2022)

MarkD said:


> You may have a horse infestation in your garden.


you never know !!!...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2022)

the local Canal


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)

This was taken in the dark using my old camera and not my phone..


----------



## Alizerine (Dec 29, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> The  little courtyard at our town hotel bar


Your photos are amazing, Holly.  Great composition.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)

Alizerine said:


> Your photos are amazing, Holly.  Great composition.


thank you Alizerine, that's very kind  of you to say..


----------



## MarkD (Dec 29, 2022)

Here is something weird but wonderful: an Echium with a disease that makes the growing point of a plant widen out like a ribbon, called crested or fasciated.  These were all taken in March or April of 2021.  I find in incredibly beautiful as well as strange. 

The first one was taken at the end of March.


This is the way a normal growing tip develops. Very sensible and structurally sound. 



Very quickly the crested growth becomes unstable and bunching up irregularly. 




The one in the foreground is normal. Behind it you can just see the crested one.  But the photo after that will better show what is happening to it at this point when the crested growing tip has further divided into two parts.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)

From Inside the culvert looking out onto the Village pond...


----------



## charry (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## charry (Dec 29, 2022)

My hometown x


----------



## MarkD (Dec 29, 2022)

charry said:


> My hometown xView attachment 259404



Are those the cliffs of Dover?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)

Just to remind people.. this is a thread for pictures taken with your own Phone...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)

the garden of a Bar on the beach in Spain...


----------



## charry (Dec 30, 2022)

MarkD said:


> Are those the cliffs of Dover?


no mark......The Seven Sisters Seaford Sussex


----------



## charry (Jan 2, 2023)

Just taken x


----------



## charry (Jan 2, 2023)

Kissing clouds


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 2, 2023)

Late afternoon in my front yard


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2023)

the canal bank


----------



## hollydolly (Thursday at 7:13 PM)

The pub courtyard


----------



## Right Now (Thursday at 7:29 PM)

charry said:


> Kissing clouds View attachment 260239View attachment 260239


Absolutely amazing, I keep looking and looking....thanks for sharing this.  @charry


----------



## Wayne (Thursday at 9:09 PM)

I phone 8 Lake Texoma at sunup in Oklahoma, USA


----------



## MrPants (Thursday at 9:25 PM)

Christmas Eve snow.


----------



## Jean-Paul (Thursday at 9:50 PM)

à Paris, La Seine et Tour Eiffel le soir, Pont Alexandre III 
iphone 11 pro max 
jon


----------



## Capt Lightning (Saturday at 7:28 AM)

In spite of it being a gloomy morning we went for a walk.  Surprisingly, the visibility out to sea was very good and I managed to take this pic.
This is what we call "More Scotland" - the far north east  which you can see on a good day.  The hills you can see are around 50 miles away and if my camera wasn't so knackered, you could clearly see snow on top of them.


----------



## hollydolly (Sunday at 6:53 AM)

My Spanish Casa..


----------



## hollydolly (Sunday at 7:03 AM)

hollydolly said:


> My Spanish Casa..


LOL... @CinnamonSugar  why the shocked face ?


----------



## Jamala (Sunday at 7:12 AM)

charry said:


> Kissing clouds View attachment 260239View attachment 260239



This is one of the most beautiful cloud formations I have ever seen. Love it!!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sunday at 7:17 AM)

hollydolly said:


> LOL... @CinnamonSugar  why the shocked face ?


You own the whole thing or a flat in it?  It looks huge


----------



## hollydolly (Sunday at 8:57 AM)

CinnamonSugar said:


> You own the whole thing or a flat in it?  It looks huge


The whole thing. It's 4 floors high including the basement and the Solarium.,,  . I have a Patio  and terrace in the back near the pool... above that a balcony.. and at the front which is the right side of the picture just inside the gate , you can see I have the terraces on the ground floor..behind the palm tree on the upper level is an enclosed Balcony...

The window on the ground level facing the trees is my Utility room

The livingroom.. which faces out  back towards the pool.. left of the picture ...


----------



## jet (Yesterday at 10:57 AM)

Sicily,looking down at the boat we sailed on


----------



## jet (Yesterday at 1:02 PM)

From my roof


----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 1:03 PM)

jet said:


> From my roof


That's a pretty View, how long have you been in that house now?..


----------



## jet (Yesterday at 1:04 PM)

2 years this week


----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 1:04 PM)

jet said:


> 2 years this week


wow... time goes so fast!!


----------



## jet (Yesterday at 1:08 PM)

yep,more wrinkles lol


----------



## jet (Yesterday at 1:09 PM)

oh,i was on roof tekeing chimeny down


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Today at 12:13 AM)

We were heading home on the highway and it had rained a bit. I thought this cloud formation was very interesting. It seemed larger when I first noticed it but it took me a couple of minutes to get the shot due to interference from the lighting.


----------



## Sippican (Today at 2:03 AM)




----------



## Sippican (Today at 2:06 AM)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Today at 2:14 AM)

Sippican said:


> View attachment 261747


Hi @Sippican and welcome to the forum!  Wow, these two photos were taken by you on an IPhone?  You’ve done some traveling!


----------



## Sippican (Today at 2:28 AM)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Hi @Sippican and welcome to the forum!  Wow, these two photos were taken by you on an IPhone?  You’ve done some traveling!


Thanks for the welcome! Yes, on our second trip to Maui. Love that place! yep, IPhone 13 Max


----------



## MountainRa (Today at 8:14 AM)

Took this random pic yesterday because I was so happy to see the sunshine.


----------



## hollydolly (Today at 8:27 AM)

MountainRa said:


> Took this random pic yesterday because I was so happy to see the sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 261797


I have that splint ring too...


----------



## hollydolly (Today at 8:29 AM)




----------

